# MAC Fix Plus Spray ?



## jeanna (Apr 4, 2005)

Has anyone tried this? Is it any good?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Oonie (Apr 4, 2005)

The first time I used it was when a MAC MUA did everybody's face for a wedding I was in. It did set the makeup and I was able to take pictures at wedding/reception with only touch-ups to lipstick.

I don't use it everyday.


----------



## Sanne (Apr 4, 2005)

this stuff is great!!!

I use bare escentuals foundation, and I always apply the foundation and my blusher, spray fix+ all over my face, let it dry and do the rest of my make-up. It makes my skin glow, because it takes the powder-y finish away.   

You can also use it for your eyebrows when you use a (e/s)powder to fill them in: wet your bush w/ the fix+, wipe it throught the (e/s)powder, and apply on your brows.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 4, 2005)

ditto what the lovely sanne said!!! i love fix+


----------



## Janice (Apr 4, 2005)

i <3 fix +


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 4, 2005)

Well, I guess I have to get this.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 4, 2005)

Still experimenting.....but so far <3 it too


----------



## Oonie (Apr 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_Still experimenting.....but so far <3 it too_

 
I'm at that stage too, which is why I don't use it everyday.


----------



## Bubbles (Apr 5, 2005)

I like it.


----------



## Sanne (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Oonie* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
Still experimenting.....but so far <3 it too

 
I'm at that stage too, which is why I don't use it everyday._

 
MAC has these try out packs, and there is one w/ a minuature of fix+ in it, maybe that's something for people who doubt they'll like it. there are also 3 other goodies in there, so it probably won't be a mishap!


----------



## Bianca (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm not allowed to buy make-up, my driving lessons are so expensive!!! Aaaaahhhhh!!!


----------



## martygreene (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm personally not a big fan of Fix+ for a few reasons.

First, the name is deceptive. It's not a makeup fixative at all. It's mainly water and glycerine, which serves to hydrate your skin, but as far as that is concerned, the airaesol cans of evian water do the same thing.

I'm also not a fan of applying caffeine to my face, despite what some new studies are claiming. Caffeine does deteriorate the connective tissue of delicate skin.

If you wanted, you could make a caffeine-free version of this at home, with water, vitamin E, glycerine, green tea, and chamomile.


----------



## rnsmelody (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_
If you wanted, you could make a caffeine-free version of this at home, with water, vitamin E, glycerine, green tea, and chamomile._

 
 yea i want to try it w/o caffeine, by any chance do you have the recipe of it? thanks!


----------



## martygreene (Apr 5, 2005)

I'd expirament with amounts, keeping the water as the largest volume, then glycerine, green tea, chamomile, and vitamine E, in that order.

Those are the main ingredients, without any preservatives. I suggest not mixing too much up at a time, to prevent spoilage- and perhaps keep it refridgerated.


----------



## lenjhn (Apr 8, 2005)

I like to keep it in the fridge for a cool spray on a hot day.  I have no idea if that does anything to the ingredients though!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 8, 2005)

I have Fix +, its great on top of my Studio Fix foundation, but sometimes my skin is oilier when I spray that product in my face.

Also, why its not a fine mist? That 'splash' everywhere. 

Maybe its great for a light moisturizer for summer?


----------



## Sushi_Flower (May 21, 2005)

*Fix +...Does it make your makeup stay on?*

I'm confused wether this is a skin refresher spray, or moisturising spray, or a spray to give makeup a dewy look or a spray to set makeup as i've read people using it for all these things.

I want something to make my eye makeup totally unbudgeable especially when crying at a wedding etc.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (May 21, 2005)

Someone must know, i need to know soon! Please.


----------



## eponine (May 21, 2005)

i've heard it doesn't really help, but if you're desperate to keep your eye makeup from smudging at a wedding, i'd close your eyes and spritz your eye area with hairspray. be careful not to get it IN your eyes, or all over your face cause it makes some people break out...but it really works on special occasions!


----------



## souraznhunnie (May 21, 2005)

i've tried it before and it didn't make any difference on my skin....so i guess it works differently on different people...


----------



## Sushi_Flower (May 21, 2005)

Proper hairspray over your face, especially the eye area?!!?!? Really?!?! It sounds so wonderfully great and dangerous at the same time!


----------



## mrskloo (May 21, 2005)

Benefit's She-Laq is supposed to be really good. I have fix + and it really doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## MACreation (May 21, 2005)

fix + is more to just bond the makeup  to your skin more smoothly, but i'm not sure it keeps it on longer


----------



## Jessica (May 21, 2005)

My experience with Fix+ is that is makes my MU look fresh and not powdery.  Does it make it stay on longer????  But is does look better  :hope this helps:::


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (May 22, 2005)

i use it and it makes my face feel sticky, but it does keep my foundation looking great!


----------



## Janice (May 22, 2005)

Fix + is not an adhesive or a product to make your makeup stay on longer. 

It's a refresher, toner, sort of spray. One of it's benefits is helping your makeup look less powdery. 

From the MAC website:

 Quote:

  Liquid refreshment for the skin. A vitamin-rich pick-up for the skin - and a perfect finishing "fix" for makeup. Spray it on. Sets makeup. Wakes up the skin! Alcohol-free. Herb-infused. Shot with caffeine. One smart tonic. For a fresh finish to a look, apply over moisturizer and under foundation. Use over powder for a soft "set" finish. Non-irritating: skin calming. Botanically formulated. Naturally aromatic. Skin-quenching. Does the skin good. Let the skin drink it up!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (May 24, 2005)

It refreshes my skin.


----------



## siren (May 26, 2005)

Fix+ is exactly that, a moisturinzing, toneing and refreshing spray that sets makeup to a dewier finish.  If you spray it onto your 190 foundation brush, it really makes your liquid application flawless and it adheres a bit better to the skin in my opinion.  As for making sure your eye makeup stays on, I would imagine using a paint would be far better than hairspray...especially if you dont like the idea of sticky residue and the possibility of damaging your eyes. Depending on your skin tone, MAC has some nice neutral paint colours....they are a cream that dries to a powder finish...i never, ever go without a paint underneath my shadow...they make the colour much more vibrant and eliminate creasing and the tendency of powder shadows dissapearing as the day wears on... I would reccomend Untitled if you are an nw 15-30, Bare Canvas if you are nc15-30, and if your skin tone is a bit darker, Bamboom is killer....check them out! You will be amazed....


----------



## jeanna (May 26, 2005)

for me, it's more of a refresher so makeup doesn't look so powdery. i tried fix + and it worked GREAT for the first few days, but after a while i started to break out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so i found clinique's moisture surge face spray and it does the same thing but it doesn't make me break out. it makes foundation look smooth and dewy... creamy almost.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (May 26, 2005)

I went to Mac today for a proper browse and bought 2 things. I tried the Fix and it's hard to see properly in the lights there but it felt great and i think it did make my foundation/powder look better. I think i will buy this soon.
Would still like to hear more opinions though.


----------



## MACForME (May 26, 2005)

*I like it*

I use Fix+ every day. For some reason, i dont get that oil slick at the end of the day any my makeup does look like it stays on better. Plus it makes my skin feel nice. I got this with a TryOn pac, and i will buy it again when this one runs out.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jul 30, 2005)

*Fix +*

Who uses this? And how? And what results do you get from it?

I just bought this today after trying to get hold of it for months (it was always out of stock). It feels great whenever i've tried it at the counter and i know it's meant to take the powdery look off your face and bond your makeup. But this seems like a pretty versatile product so i'd like to hear about it from people.

Also i've got a feeling i'd like to use this is a proper moisturiser on my naked skin as i feel i need something quiet light and refreshing. The Mac MA told me it wouldn't be good as a moisturising and isn't moisturising at all but i read a thread a long time back where alot of people were praising it as a moisturiser itself. What do you guys think?

Also whyyyy can't they make it so it gives a fine mist? A Mac MA was asking me if i was crying once after i'd sprayed it on as it leaves droplets of it on your face before it's absorbed!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 30, 2005)

I spritz with two to three sprays about 10-12 inches from my face when I am finished applying everything but my lips.  And I love the way that it makes the "I just finished putting on my makeup so my face is all powdery"look.  IN terms of pre-MU, I haven't noticed much so I usually forgo applying before MU.  HTH


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Jul 30, 2005)

I use it right before I finish off my makeup with mascara and l/s or gloss.

I agree with Jessica - it takes away that powdery look.

Never tried it before.


----------



## marshmallowfluffy (Jul 31, 2005)

Most people use Fix + as a finishing touch for their makeup...to take away the powderiness, etc.

I usually do not recommend it as a subsitute for moisturizer as it is mainly spring water (along with some vitamins and minerals, and some skin-soothing ingredients)  Water alone doesnt do that great of a job as a moisturizer....it needs something to help "deliver" it to the underlying skin tissues.

But what you can do is spray it on liberally BEFORE you put on a lightweight moisturizer. Don't let it sink in, though...apply the moisutrizer while the Fix+ is still quite damp.  He humectants in the moisturizer will bind the water in the Fix+ to your skin and help your skin absorb it (rather than it evaprating away)...thus, giving your skin a nice little boost of moisture.

Another good use for Fix+ is a little mini-facial.
-Spritz skin liberally (get it good and wet) with Fix+
-Then put a few small dots of scrub mask or microfine refinisher on the forehead, noe, chin and cheeks.
-Take a cleansing Wipe and wrap it around your fingertips...and then gently use that to massage the scrub particles over the face.
- When finished scrubbing, spritz the Fix+ on again liberally (to act as a rinse), then take another cleansing wipe and wipe all the scrubby bits off your skin.
- Spritz a little more Fix+ on and follow with moisturizer.
Your skin will be really smooth and super hydrated...this always makes my skin feel really plump and soft.

HTH,
MMF~


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marshmallowfluffy* 
_Most people use Fix + as a finishing touch for their makeup...to take away the powderiness, etc.

I usually do not recommend it as a subsitute for moisturizer as it is mainly spring water (along with some vitamins and minerals, and some skin-soothing ingredients)  Water alone doesnt do that great of a job as a moisturizer....it needs something to help "deliver" it to the underlying skin tissues.

But what you can do is spray it on liberally BEFORE you put on a lightweight moisturizer. Don't let it sink in, though...apply the moisutrizer while the Fix+ is still quite damp.  He humectants in the moisturizer will bind the water in the Fix+ to your skin and help your skin absorb it (rather than it evaprating away)...thus, giving your skin a nice little boost of moisture.

Another good use for Fix+ is a little mini-facial.
-Spritz skin liberally (get it good and wet) with Fix+
-Then put a few small dots of scrub mask or microfine refinisher on the forehead, noe, chin and cheeks.
-Take a cleansing Wipe and wrap it around your fingertips...and then gently use that to massage the scrub particles over the face.
- When finished scrubbing, spritz the Fix+ on again liberally (to act as a rinse), then take another cleansing wipe and wipe all the scrubby bits off your skin.
- Spritz a little more Fix+ on and follow with moisturizer.
Your skin will be really smooth and super hydrated...this always makes my skin feel really plump and soft.

HTH,
MMF~_

 

OOOOO i have to try this!!


----------



## kissacid (Jul 31, 2005)

I use my Fix as a softening spritz onto faces to ready them for foundation application. I then spray some onto the MAC foundation brush before picking up the foundation(regardless if it's cream or liquid). These 2 things makes application a dream, helps to blend and sheer everything out naturally with a 'real skin' finish. 

I've tried the same thing with different toners/mists but nothing quite worked the same way.


----------



## Insomiac (Aug 21, 2005)

*Fix+ Question*

Girls and boys I need your help! If I spray Fix+ before applying make-up, should I apply moisturizer still? I have combination skin already and I'd hate it if I over-moisturize..I don't want to look like a sweating pig!


----------



## SonRisa (Aug 21, 2005)

yes! Moisturize


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 21, 2005)

It's a very light moisturizer, so even if you have combo skin, it could be too light. 

I would use Fix + alone only if I have very oily skin. 

I use mine after I apply the makeup, for a dewy finish.


----------



## Jude (Aug 21, 2005)

In the summer, I use Fix + alone and skip the moisturizer but I have oily skin.  In the winter, I would not recommend slipping the moisturizer.  I also use it to set my makeup and keep a bottle in my bag so if I have to re-powder later on, I cand spritz for the dewey finish.


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 5, 2005)

Another suggested use is as a mixing medium.  Spray some into a small container (you can use the cap cover it comes with), dip your #266 brush in it and then you can use any eyeshadow or pigment as a liner.


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 2, 2006)

*fix+*

does anyone know whats in it? it kinda smells like hair spray. lol.


----------



## Isis (Jan 2, 2006)

Found this in the Product Safety forum, contributed by the fabulous Ms. VuittonVictim.

Fix+:
Spring Water (Aqua), Glycerin, Butylene Glycol, Cucumis Sativus (Cucumber) Fruit Extract, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Extract, Camellia Sinensis Leaf Extract, Tocopheryl Acetate, Caffeine, Panthenol, Arginine, PEG-40 Hydrogenated Castor Oil, PPG-26-Butheth-26, Fragrance (Parfum), Disodium EDTA, Phenoxyethanol, Methylparaben


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 2, 2006)

oh thanks!! i wonder which one makes it smell like hair spray. lol.


----------



## Isis (Jan 2, 2006)

Maybe it really is hairspray!
I have no idea LOL I'd guess the fixative agents??
I've never used it.


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 2, 2006)

it doesn't feel like hairspray (stiff and stuck on your face).  there's probably just a smidgen of that fixative agent.


----------



## martygreene (Jan 2, 2006)

there actually aren't any fixative agents in fix+, as it isn't really a makeup fixative, as much as a spray form skin hydrator.

It's most likely the combination of extracts and perfume that make it smell hair-spray like.


----------



## sigwing (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 
_oh thanks!! i wonder which one makes it smell like hair spray. lol._

 
Probably these: Butylene Glycol & Tocopheryl Acetate 

I was wondering this very same thing, what's in it?, just this morning!  I wondered about using plain saline solution, the spray, to spray applicators with for damp application of eyeshadows.  It'd be really simple to keep a small bottle of it on the dresser, cheap to buy, and I don't need the fixative really when I use a good base or primer anyway.

Years ago (and I mean like 25 or so) I remember a local magazine in Wichita, KS having beauty tips from the locally popular salons & one woman gave the suggestion that after applying all your makeup, spray a fine mist of hairspray on your face to set it!  I can't imagine pointing a can of Aqua Net at my face & blasting it to glue my face for the day!  (This was also back in the day there was not the selection of hairsprays like now, altho you wouldn't do that with ANY of them!)  Can you imagine someone kissing you on the cheek & wondering "WHAT is wrong with her skin???!!??"


----------



## Alexa (Jan 2, 2006)

i loooove how it smells. mmmmm *goes off to spray my fix+*


----------



## M (Jan 2, 2006)

Mine doesn't really have a smell. Maybe you got a bunk one-??


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sigwing* 
_Probably these: Butylene Glycol & Tocopheryl Acetate_

 
Tocopheryl acetate is a Vitamin E precursor which has almost no odour.  Butylene Glycol exists in several isomers but they are all described as odourless too.  The shampoo like smell is much more likely to be due to the added perfume and a combination of the botanical extracts than anything else.


----------



## Scrangie (Jan 2, 2006)

My Fix+ never feels wet to me.  I spray it on my face and I can see the moisture there, but it always feels ... like nothing!  It does smell pretty good though.  I love that stuff.

I also love the way Microfine Refinisher and Moisture Feed Skin (or studio moisture whatever lol) smells... Yeah, I'm weird but I think they kinda smell like oatmeal.  Heh.


----------



## sigwing (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Tocopheryl acetate is a Vitamin E precursor which has almost no odour.  Butylene Glycol exists in several isomers but they are all described as odourless too.  The shampoo like smell is much more likely to be due to the added perfume and a combination of the botanical extracts than anything else._

 
Duh....I actually should have recognized the vitamin E.  I just picked out the chemical sounding names.
I've actually never smelled it.  Is it just an additive for mixing eyeliner out of shadows & pigments?  Maybe I need some...


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 2, 2006)

Fix+ is a hydrating spray which gets my vote because of its caffeine content 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is pleasant to spray on the face after makeup has been completed and it can also be used as a water based mixing medium.


----------



## sigwing (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Fix+ is a hydrating spray which gets my vote because of its caffeine content 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is pleasant to spray on the face after makeup has been completed and it can also be used as a water based mixing medium._

 
Sounds like a great product!  I hadn't paid attention before, really.  Thanks for enlightening me on it!


----------



## AlliSwan (Jan 3, 2006)

Okay...I've been wanting to buy a bottle bc Risa is always posting her FOTDs and saying she used an MSF plus Fix+ or a pigment and Fix+, etc... Do you put the MSF on first, them spray, or spray your cheek, then quickly buff on the MSF, or wet the brush slightly then put it in the MSF, then on your face??


----------



## lookinlovely (Jan 3, 2006)

It doesn't smell at all to me.  I like to spray it on sometimes but I don't know if it's the fix+ or what I've put on my face (moisture cream, foundation) but it seems to feel a little sticky.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 3, 2006)

I love this for all reasons mentioned before and the smell. Sometimes i spray it on just because..


----------



## michelle :) (Jan 4, 2006)

i think it smells amazing! the only thing i have to remember is to close my eyes when i aim at my face but thats a whole different oprah


----------



## Sophia84 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Fix+*

How can I use the Fix+, before or after the mu?? Is it for make the face make up last longer??


----------



## user3 (Jan 6, 2006)

You can use it both before and after. It is used to help set your makeup. It also is a refresher for the skin and can help rejuvenate  your skin with vitamins.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 6, 2006)

There's another similar thread somewhere which might help! Search function will also help.

It can help make your makeup look less powdery and also be used a eyeshadow/pigment medium.


----------



## DaisyDee (Jan 8, 2006)

*How many of you use Fix+ spray?*

Just wondering...


----------



## Miss_Behave (Jan 8, 2006)

*raises hand* and hi btw my dear


----------



## Sanne (Jan 8, 2006)

yeah, well actually I keep forgetting to reach for it.. I should reach it more often, it's so nice and refreshing!


----------



## DaisyDee (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Behave* 
_*raises hand* and hi btw my dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well hey!


----------



## DaisyDee (Jan 8, 2006)

I bought this yesterday on a whim...not sure if I should have since I have oily skin...will it make it worse?


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 8, 2006)

i have oily skin and i love my fix +.  it sets your makeup in place when you're done.


----------



## DaisyDee (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 
_i have oily skin and i love my fix +.  it sets your makeup in place when you're done._

 

Thanks


----------



## AppleLolaX (Jan 9, 2006)

ive been loving my Fix+ too. it really does help my oily skin. 
i use that before foundation, then BE ME, then spray again. and an occasional blot powder all over. I used to have to use Blot Powder a couple times a day, now, ONCE... if that!


----------



## gilda (Jan 9, 2006)

I love Fix+, it really gives an added depth to Lustre shadows & MSF when you spray it on after application. I'm oily and it has never given me a breakout.


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 29, 2006)

i must buy fix+. so many menbers have one


----------



## AlliSwan (Jan 29, 2006)

I LOOOOVE mine. Especially with my mineral foundation, powder blush, MSF, and occasional dusting of blot powder, I NEED it to keep me from looking like a powder puff! It makes you all dewy and gorge!


----------



## Chelly (Feb 11, 2006)

*Fix +*

i bought this because a kept coming across it on here... so what's the big deal that everyone loves it so much?


----------



## Jude (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelly* 
_i bought this because a kept coming across it on here... so what's the big deal that everyone loves it so much?_

 
Hey Chelly.  If you use the search function, you will find the thread that will answer some of your questions.  It also assists in keeping the Forum tidy by preventing a number of duplicate posts from being started.  Here is a link for you...

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showth...&highlight=Fix


----------



## angelwings (Feb 12, 2006)

Is Fix + able to be used a toner?


----------



## LadyLaundale (Feb 12, 2006)

I love it after my Studio Fix and before my MSF.  Without, I can't get the MSf to adhere to the Studio Fix, powder on top of powder, it just slides right off and I rub my MSF into oblivion just trying to get it on.  A little Fix+ and I look dewy and gorgeous.


----------



## Jaim (Feb 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_Okay...I've been wanting to buy a bottle bc Risa is always posting her FOTDs and saying she used an MSF plus Fix+ or a pigment and Fix+, etc... Do you put the MSF on first, them spray, or spray your cheek, then quickly buff on the MSF, or wet the brush slightly then put it in the MSF, then on your face??_

 

I like to spray the brush and then use the MSF. Stays on all day long!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 13, 2006)

*MAC fix+ and pigments?*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What happens when you mix the fix+ w. pigments or pearlizers? I still don't have fix+ and I have been wanting it. Should I get it?? I like the sounds of mixing it with the pigments..PLmk thx


----------



## luminious (Mar 13, 2006)

makes colors more vibrant and last longer imo


----------



## bocagirl (Mar 14, 2006)

I use fix + on my brush before dipping it into the pigments, the colours look much brighter that way.


----------



## user4 (Mar 14, 2006)

i've heard it works like mixing medium with pigments...


----------



## NutMeg (Mar 16, 2006)

It does. You can use it with eyeshadows too, either by wetting the brush or by actually mixing the products. And it smells good. Lol.


----------



## Ronnie Bombs (Mar 27, 2006)

*Fix +*

OK...so I'm a MAC newbie....and I hear wonders about Fix +....please ladies (and gents) teach me the benefits/uses of this product.


----------



## user3 (Mar 27, 2006)

If you do a search here in the MAC  Chat Forum I am sure you will find plenty of topics

Here's 1 of them to get you started
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showth...&highlight=Fix

Hopefully a mac mod can help you more.


----------



## user4 (Mar 27, 2006)

merged with another Fix+ thread... hope this one helps!


----------



## Ronnie Bombs (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_merged with another Fix+ thread... hope this one helps!_

 
Thanks for moving it and yes this did help!!! I will have to buy some on my next outing to MAC...lol


----------



## lara (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_there actually aren't any fixative agents in fix+, as it isn't really a makeup fixative, as much as a spray form skin hydrator._

 
I think people get confused by the name. I've seen some weird uses for Fix+, and rarely used for it's real purpose!


----------



## xceelynn (Jun 15, 2006)

*fix+ ?*

i don't know if this is the right forum or whatever but.. ineed help with my new fix+ spray since everyone seems to love it!
i know you spray it on your face before/after you apply makeup but idk how to explain it.. it feels like it's not working or something? 
here are a few questions i have-- 
how many sprays are you suppose to spray?
& do you have to re-apply during the day?
& after i spray it on do i have to go over it with a facebrush?
thanks guys! :]


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 15, 2006)

This part of the forum is actually for people to post questions or suggestions about Specktra, rather than MAC products. This shoudl maybe be in Recommendations or MAC Chat, but I am sure one of the modd will move it.

Fix+ can be used after make up to "fix" it in place or adjust the finish of your make up e.g. reduce the matte/powdery finish and make it look more natural. It can also be used in between steps i.e. moisturise, founation, fix+, blush, fix+, eye make up, fix+ etc. to keep it in place while applying the next step.

Also you can use it to refresh or touch up your skin and/or makeup during the day. You don't need to use a brush, you can just spray and go.

HTH.


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 16, 2006)

1.how many sprays are you suppose to spray?
2.do you have to re-apply during the day?
3.after i spray it on do i have to go over it with a facebrush?
-actually 2 and sometimes 3/4 or only 1. when i have dry skin or skin fells to matte I spray 3/4 times
-no
-that's not good because you destroy your make-up...that's my experience
When you think it does nothing for you maybe you should spray more times or one time more.


----------



## RobinG (Aug 2, 2006)

*Fix+*

Hi I see alot of you use fix +. Could someone tell how it is used?


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 2, 2006)

I just got it myself... I spritz it on my 187 after I've picked up some Studio Fix powder to smooth out application.  Someone else in another thread suggestion spritzing some onto a brush after picking up e/s that has fallout to prevent fallout from happening (for me, that's lustres and the new mineral e/s).  If you're skin's dry, you can spray it on your face after foundation to take off the potential cakey look (with some buffing too).  HTH some!


----------



## mjalomo (Aug 2, 2006)

I use it in different ways.  When I feel really oily, I use it before my makeup to add a little moiture without reaching for cream & wake up my skin.  I use it all the time after makeup to help blend & set it.  I use it during the day sometimes to refresh my makeup.  You can also spray it on your brush to aplly things that need help sticking (pigments, glittery shadows). I even sometimes set my brows with it.  Hope this helps!


----------



## fash10nista (Aug 3, 2006)

I also use it the morning after a night of hearty partying to rehydrate my face, it does wake up the skin...


----------



## Raerae (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeh I use fix+ when putting on my foundation, it seems to give me a more even application with a little extra moisture.  I also mist my face after I've buffed in my powder to help everything set.  I also use it when applying shadows wet.

Plus it just smells good lol...


----------



## scrapbookromance (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mjalomo* 
_I use it in different ways.  When I feel really oily, I use it before my makeup to add a little moiture without reaching for cream & wake up my skin.  I use it all the time after makeup to help blend & set it.  I use it during the day sometimes to refresh my makeup._

 

under foundation - does it help it stick better throughout the day?
over foundation & powder - do you have to go back with your brush and buff it all out again?

I'm so curious about this haha sorry
sounds like a super exciting product that I must get!


----------



## alurabella (Aug 3, 2006)

I use it before and after applying m/u. Before, to help make my skin have some moisutre w/o having to use cream (my face isn't exactly dry), and after to set everything and make it look more natural.


----------



## Vennie (Aug 3, 2006)

I use a sponge to apply foundation and I like to sheer it out.  I spritz the sponge with Fix + twice then use the sponge to blend out my foundation. It makes the foundation look much more natural and less "foundationy".

I have also had a MAC MA use it on my by spritzing it on a foundation brush and then using the foundtion brush to apply the foundation.  Worked great.


----------



## koolkatz (Aug 3, 2006)

I just spray it on after all my powder (including blush & bronzer as well) is applied to help set it. I also use it to wake my face up during the day sometimes (it has caffeine in it). I like it, but not sure it's worth the $.


----------



## RobinG (Aug 3, 2006)

Thank you all. Now does it help E/S stay longer?


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 3, 2006)

i would not say that it makes anything stay longer. i just think it facilitates blending and can boost colors like when it is used on a brush before picking up eyeshadow as water would.
it is not like a setting spray like "model in a bottle" or hairspray or anything like that.

it is good stuff though.


----------



## RobinG (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks. I'll have to try it like that. I think we should get all the Marylanders together and bum rush a MAC store. lol


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 20, 2006)

I just got it yesterday and I love it. I spritzed it on the brush after grabbing a bunch of shadow and it all stuck together. It made the colors bolder too. I did some swatches on the back of my hand with some shades I thought were too light and wouldn't show up on me (lovebud, zonk blue and gorgeous gold) and they looked great. Can't wait to try them on my lids and show the FOTDs. I also used it on my face before foundation and after putting on the shadow and it lasted all night.


----------



## glueme (Aug 21, 2006)

When using it with making eyeshadows and pigments with alot of fallout easier to use, how does it compare with mixing medium?  Pretty similar, or is one better?


----------



## Amethyst_beauty (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glueme* 
_When using it with making eyeshadows and pigments with alot of fallout easier to use, how does it compare with mixing medium?  Pretty similar, or is one better?_

 
Mixing medium is better, IMHO.


----------



## ccarp001 (Aug 21, 2006)

i use it after my foundation to set my face. i also LOVE spraying it on my brush before i use my PP MSF! the fix+ really makes it show up better on my skin. i also spray it on my brushes before i use pigs. definetly a "do everything" product for me!!


----------



## oddinary (Aug 22, 2006)

I know the MAC website says it's 150ml, but how tall is the bottle anyway?


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Aug 22, 2006)

i personally think this is rubbish in a bottle
for me it does nothing at all
i love the smell of it the only reason why i spritz it
i notice no difference from the days when i use it to the days i dont
not worth £10 at all 
heard some people say you get a similar effect when spritzing evian on


----------



## User67 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Fix+ question*

I have been wanting to try this. I know everyone says it's great for the Studiofix powder. But, I wear the Studio Fix Fluid & then the Studio Fix powder over it. Will Fix+ still work well for this? Or is it to be used over powder only? And do you use it before or after you apply blush? Thanks!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 28, 2006)

from my understanding, fix+ can be used over any foundation


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 29, 2006)

i spray my 190 or 187 with it prior to application of my SFF. i also use it on eyeshadow brushes with mineralized shadows or when i want to intensify my shadow. i only use it to set when i am using loose shadow, otherwise i don't set mu.
 hth,
love,
j


----------



## User67 (Aug 29, 2006)

*I <3 Fix+*

Okay, so I have been debating whether or not I need this. But, after hearing such great things about it I decided to buy a bottle last night. I used it this morning & WOW I have looked amazing all day! This is everything I have been looking for. I have been using the MSF & Iridescent powders trying to give my face a more luminous look, instead of a powdery cakey one. But, neither one of them have really given me the look I want. But the Fix+ works so well! It makes my make-up just blend together & melt into my skin. I apply my Studio Fix Fluid, Studio Finish concelor under my eyes, Studio Fix powder, blush & then give my face 2 sprays of Fix+ & I look glowy, but not greasy. It makes everything look more real, if that makes sense. It's just awesome stuff, I don't know how I lived without it for so long! I'm so glad you all reccomended this to me! It's my new favorite product!


----------



## Ksstavros (Aug 29, 2006)

Well Congratulations!! Now you have me interested!


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 29, 2006)

I like it too, I wear it without foundation it makes my skin look really healthy.
I do have a bit of a problem with after spraying it my make up tends to 
kind of come off, so I have to dab my face with a papertowel/blot paper anyone else experience this?


----------



## Cool Kitten (Aug 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 
_I do have a bit of a problem with after spraying it my make up tends to kind of come off, so I have to dab my face with a papertowel/blot paper anyone else experience this?_

 
you need to hold if far away from your face and just give one quick spritz. You're probably spraying too close to MU, it only needs to be a fine mist.


----------



## User67 (Aug 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ksstavros* 
_Well Congratulations!! Now you have me interested!_

 
Good! I love helping other people spend their money ; )


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 29, 2006)

Fix + is great!  I love it.  It works great with the Studio Fix Powder.  Ever notice when you first put on Studio Fix that it looks quite matte and powdery, but 20-30 minutes later it looks softer?  It softens when it starts to mix with the oils in your skin.  Using the Fix + right after you apply the Studio Fix has that same affect/look.  I love Fix + on clean skin as a moisturizer when I am going to the gym.  It's nice and light.  

Glad you found a new favorite!!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Aug 29, 2006)

whats fix+ suppose to be for ?? i heard a lot of good stuff about it too, but i dont know exactly what its for or how to use it ..


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eye_pr0mise* 
_whats fix+ suppose to be for ?? i heard a lot of good stuff about it too, but i dont know exactly what its for or how to use it .._

 
It makes foundation look more like your real skin and less like powder and is great for a dewy finish especially if you have dry skin. You can spray it lightly on your face after foundation or spray it on your brush or sponge to apply the foundation.


----------



## glueme (Aug 29, 2006)

I just bought Fix+ too, and I love it too!  I wear really sheer foundation and the lightest dusting of powder to set it, but since my skin is REALLY dry, the powder usually sucks all moisture out and makes me patchy and flakey.

So what I do is, after a light dusting of powder take out the shine of the foundating, I spritz Fix+ to set my makeup so it lasts all day, and keep my face dewy and moisturized.  It's amazing!


----------



## User67 (Aug 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_Fix + is great!  I love it.  It works great with the Studio Fix Powder.  Ever notice when you first put on Studio Fix that it looks quite matte and powdery, but 20-30 minutes later it looks softer?  It softens when it starts to mix with the oils in your skin.  Using the Fix + right after you apply the Studio Fix has that same affect/look._

 
Exactly : )


----------



## Wattage (Aug 30, 2006)

LOL One day I made the mistake of wearing Fix + AND a blushcreme... hello Butterball!!


----------



## Bre (Aug 30, 2006)

Does it work well with MSF?


----------



## Whitney Costner (Aug 30, 2006)

You've sold me, girl! Now I gotta get some!


----------



## a914butterfly (Aug 30, 2006)

you can also use it to spray lightly on your eye shadow brush when applying pigments to help the pigments adhere better.


----------



## scrapbookromance (Sep 2, 2006)

I love it before my SFF to lightly moisturize, and it helps my makeup blend better and spread out on my skin evenly. I've also found great use for turning my eyeshadows into liners that last all day!


----------



## gigiproductions (Sep 3, 2006)

i love fix + ever since i added it to my mu routine..everything looks 1000xs better


----------



## duch3ss25 (Sep 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bre* 
_Does it work well with MSF?_

 
i'd say yes, very well so! i just got fix+ after reading it here & i don't know how i lived without it. i have very oily skin & this helps to set my mu in place & take out some oiliness too. lately, i've just been using the natural msf & concealer w/ fix+ as opposed to studiotech then concealer &powder. i noticed that the fix+ makes my mu soft & dewy (not greasy) and my skin more even. also, when i used it w/ the regular msf, the color is more vibrant & it stays on skin better & longer than just using the msf on top of foundation & powder.


----------



## scrapbookromance (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duch3ss25* 
_i have very oily skin & this helps to set my mu in place & take out some oiliness too....also, when i used it w/ the regular msf, the color is more vibrant & it stays on skin better & longer than just using the msf on top of foundation & powder._

 

I have pretty oily skin too, but try not putting powder where you're going to put your msf - it sticks better when not over powder, in addition to using it with fix+. or put your powder on after the msf and it helps soften up the edges and blend it in better!


----------



## fairytale22 (Sep 4, 2006)

Ugh, I'm so on the edge about getting this! PS. your skin looks amaaaazing in your icon.


----------



## ladydangerr (Dec 12, 2006)

*Make Fix+ something you can use...*

As an artist for mac, I've tried and tested everything at the counter and fix+ wasn't doing it for me. I'm not sure how much it actually "refreshes" your make up like it says it does. So I took it to the drawing  board and figured out how to make an amazing product out of it. All I did was add a little bit of my vanilla pigment to it (you can use any color you like) and shook it up a lot. When you spray it onto your face or arms, you get a nice glowing sheen that actually does appear to make you look refreshed. So if you want a nice shimmer, this is the way to go because you can keep the bottle in your purse and just spray yourself without the bother of using a brush and applying irridescent powder or any other powder for that matter. I dunno, its just a fun way to use fix +!!!


----------



## amoona (Dec 12, 2006)

hmm I actually bought this and use it when I'm done with my make-up application. I really don't know if it does make a difference either haha. I'd love to put in some vanilla pigment in there ... how much do you suggest to put in a full bottle?!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 12, 2006)

I use Fix + to apply my pigments haha.  It helps it stick to the brush and my eye!  That's a good idea to add pigment to it directly though!  Very creative!!


----------



## Pretty (Dec 12, 2006)

I use Fix + after my make up and its great

but i dont use it except if i use PRESSED powder

when i use it on top of loose powder it almost makes the powder fade away =(

but its good in general w/pressed powder


----------



## Chloe2277 (Dec 12, 2006)

Great idea! I am definitely going to try this!


----------



## mrstucker (Dec 12, 2006)

I think I'd be worried about clogging up the sprayer, however I agree it's a fantastic idea!   What bout adding rose or tan piggie, for a healthier glow (as opposed to just pale shimmer?).


----------



## flowerhead (Dec 12, 2006)

That does sound like a good idea, but probably best left for nighttime....shimmer all over your face is a bit too much for daytime!


----------



## giz2000 (Dec 12, 2006)

You can also add Golden Bronze or Silver Dusk loose powder to it...same effect as the Vanilla pigment (only more bronze or silvery).  I also use it to make "liquid" liner in a pinch...and for thinning out liquid liner to use on face charts.


----------



## ladydangerr (Dec 13, 2006)

It's really up to you. And since we're all familiar with the fact that a little goes a long way with pigments, it doesnt take much. just play around with it until you get the desired effect


----------



## ladydangerr (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrstucker* 

 
_I think I'd be worried about clogging up the sprayer, however I agree it's a fantastic idea!   What bout adding rose or tan piggie, for a healthier glow (as opposed to just pale shimmer?)._

 
As for that, I haven't run into that problem yet. It doesnt take enough pigment to cause clogging to get a nice effect.


----------



## oddinary (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow this is so creative! I bought Fix+ and it just sets in my fridge. I only reach for it occassionally.

Thanks so much!


----------



## calbear (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 

 
_You can also add Golden Bronze or Silver Dusk loose powder to it...same effect as the Vanilla pigment (only more bronze or silvery).  I also use it to make "liquid" liner in a pinch...and for thinning out liquid liner to use on face charts._

 
Golden Bronze works really well but for some reason Silver Dusk clogs up the nozzle.


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Dec 13, 2006)

that....sounds cool...but i have this product and i dont even use it and when i do use it i tend to get little bumps!!.so i think this puppy is going back!


----------



## eco (Dec 14, 2006)

good idea... i do believe this can be done with regular water and pigment for less $$ or a mixture of water and glycerin.


----------



## ladydangerr (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eco* 

 
_good idea... i do believe this can be done with regular water and pigment for less $$ or a mixture of water and glycerin._

 
However, The chemicals in the fix + are more likely to preserve your solution and keep working nicely. The water might get gross? I don't know.


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 17, 2006)

I think that's a great idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And for those of you who are afraid the pigment might clog up or is too much shimmer for the face, I suggest just getting a separate spray bottle and mixing your own concoction. I think a mini spray bottle would be most ideal because this way you won't have to waste too much precious pigment and you can still achieve the right FIX+ to pigment ratio to get the shimmer to show. Not to mention you still have your original FIX+ formulation for regular use


----------



## Pocahontas1979 (Dec 26, 2006)

*Fix + Spray*

Hello,

I'm interested by Fix + Spray so I would like to know your opinions on this product.
Sorry for my language cause I'm french 
Thank you


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 26, 2006)

I love it but I don't use it for the traditional use of the product.  I spray my brush with it before applying pigments (I do a lot of all over lid washes with pigments because Im lazy hehe) and it works great for that!  Less fall out on the face and it gives the color a beautiful, foiled look.  I also spray it on my face after washing up at night when my skin is very oily rather than using a heavy moisturizer.


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 26, 2006)

copy of my review: 


Overall Rating: 5
Price: 5
Packaging Quality: 5 
Would you buy this product again? Yes

I love this spray. It's a spray like a toner and refreshed. But the most important thing is that is makes my make up very natural and flawless. when i use powder it can look too powdery(?) and i dont like it. so I spray 1-4 splashes on my skin and it looks better. I think everyone should buy this spray. it's great. The smell is ok. sometimes i dont like it. Some people say that it smells like hairspray. sometimes i would agree, but only sometimes. the spray care my skin and gives moisture. i like that as well. you can spray it whenever you want. it's great for all times. when i use mascara or eye kohl the spray dont remove it and it isnt smudgy/smeared.it gives a nice glow and it's really great! makes the colors more vibrant(good for pigments). when some people think you dont need it. it's wrong. very useful product and makes skin more natural and the skin looks not like you used very much powder or foundation. (makes blush like your real cheeks.) i cant say it enough. it's GREAT!


and a few others:

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=31333

and i'm really unsure with my english, too


----------



## Pocahontas1979 (Dec 26, 2006)

Thank you very much for your advices. I'll buy this prodct in some days


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Make Fix+ something you can use...*

I have to rave about this!  I have been using Strobe Cream, MSF Naturals, MSFs for blush and finishing it off with this Fix+/Vanilla pigment combo and my skin looks so radiant!  People have been commenting on it.  You have to try this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks LadyDangerr!


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Make Fix+ something you can use...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladydangerr* 

 
_As an artist for mac, I've tried and tested everything at the counter and fix+ wasn't doing it for me. I'm not sure how much it actually "refreshes" your make up like it says it does. So I took it to the drawing  board and figured out how to make an amazing product out of it. All I did was add a little bit of my vanilla pigment to it (you can use any color you like) and shook it up a lot. When you spray it onto your face or arms, you get a nice glowing sheen that actually does appear to make you look refreshed. So if you want a nice shimmer, this is the way to go because you can keep the bottle in your purse and just spray yourself without the bother of using a brush and applying irridescent powder or any other powder for that matter. I dunno, its just a fun way to use fix +!!!_

 
Yeah, we have done this at the store for a long time now, but we use the loose iridescent powders, Silver Dusk looks amazing on lighter skintones and Golden Bronze is ridiculous if you have even a little bit of a tan...


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Make Fix+ something you can use...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 

 
_You can also add Golden Bronze or Silver Dusk loose powder to it...same effect as the Vanilla pigment (only more bronze or silvery).  I also use it to make "liquid" liner in a pinch...and for thinning out liquid liner to use on face charts._

 
I never thought about using Fix+ to thin out LL for facecharts, I just use a couple of drops of alcohol, but I'll try it out on a chart tomorrow at work!


----------



## pixichik77 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Fix+ and the various uses of...*

I was wondering if everyone could share tips on Fix+.  Other than a hydrating face spray, I would like to know what else it can do.  I have heard people using it with eye shadows and liquid foundations, etc and I was hoping for some elaboration and explanation. Thanks muchly.


----------



## amoona (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Fix+ and the various uses of...*

Since I don't have Mixing Medium and I'm too lazy to go to the Pro Store I use Fix+ with my pigments. I pick up the pigments with my brush, spray Fix+ on it and then apply the pigments. 

I also use Fix+ after i finish my make-up and just spray it on my face. It really helps keep my make-up on for the whole day and the color of my e/s and even my blush doesn't seem to fade like it did before.


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Fix+ and the various uses of...*

someone else on here (can't remember who) suggested adding a little bit of vanilla pigment to it for a glowy look. i use it like that & love it!


----------



## Renee (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Fix+ and the various uses of...*

I spray Fix+ on my kabuki brush before I apply mineral foundation and it makes it go on flawless, without the powder flying everywhere!


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Fix+ and the various uses of...*

There's a bit more description of some uses in here.  I specifically like it to use shadow as liner w/ the 266, or getting shadow as close to my lashes as possible with the 213.  HTH!


----------



## discokie (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Make Fix+ something you can use...*

good idea! i'm definetely trying this out. 

i just got Fix+ a couple of days ago and i have absolutely no idea how to use it besides spraying it on the face so the makeup stays on. this helps! thanks!


----------



## pixichik77 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Fix+ and the various uses of...*

I've seen comments about using Fix+ to use shadows and liners wet (like above) but have I read correctly that people use it with powdered foundations (mineral makeups, studio fix)?  And how exactly? Just spray after application, or spray the brush, etc?  Thanks for clarification...


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Fix+ and the various uses of...*

Aside from the usual-mixing with anything powder to make it wet/stronger color, the favorites at my counter include: Spraying Fix + on ashy elbows/knees & in frizzy hair.


----------



## allan_willb (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Fix+ and the various uses of...*

spray and add glitter!holds better esp for body glitter.i just blow the glitter out straight from the jar....watch the eyes tho and sometimes i use it im the morning to wake the skin up.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Fix+ and the various uses of...*

When using liquid or cream foundations, spray the fix + directly on the face after applying the foundation with the 190...then blend it in with the 109.  It'll give you the best seamless look...


----------



## mac_aiken (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Make Fix+ something you can use...*

Thanks so much for posting this. It makes my skin glow. Also I mixed some Silver Dusk in a separate bottle and I found that it gives a nice shimmer to hair in a pinch as well.


----------



## madkitty (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Make Fix+ something you can use...*

this is all fab - I hated mine until I started using it to help piggies stay on and now I love it. Off to find some vanilla piggie to try with it WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Make Fix+ something you can use...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I have to rave about this! I have been using Strobe Cream, MSF Naturals, MSFs for blush and finishing it off with this Fix+/Vanilla pigment combo and my skin looks so radiant! People have been commenting on it. You have to try this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks LadyDangerr!_

 

How much Vanilla piggy did you add to the Fix+ for a nice effect?


----------



## tropical_smiles (Jun 17, 2007)

*Fix +*

What does Fix + do? I saw a picture of it but I havent a slightest idea what it's for but notice alot of people using it.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Fix +*

It gives a quick moisturizing mist to the face and body, like for example if you're feeling dry, a quick spray will make you feel more refreshed. 

It can also be used as a makeup setter, by spraying it onto a finished face, it will help it stay alot longer. I also find that it works as a nice "makeup refresher" like if I'm looking a little dry or cakey after a while without touching up, this instantly makes me look a lot more dewy and 'real' if you understand what I mean. Hope that helps!


----------



## DOLLface (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Fix +*

It also helps take away that over-powdered look when you've just finished applying foundation/blush/powder.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Fix +*

Everything everyone else said....but it does NOT "set" makeup.

It also has glycerin in it to give your skin a kind of glow.  (If you have oily skin/don't like the glow, try the charged waters)

Do a search though, I think there are a few threads about Fix+ with more  detailed descriptions & such.


----------



## lipshock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Fix +*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_Everything everyone else said....but it does NOT "set" makeup._

 
FINALLY, someone else agrees with me.

Takes away the powdery finish; great for using pigments/eyeshadows wet; refreshes the skin (really good moisturizer for me during the summer months, actually); but definitely is not intended to "set" makeup.  It is not a makeup sealant as so many like to believe.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Fix +*

It helps my makeup stay in place, if I spray and just let it dry for a moment. o.o


----------



## User49 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Fix +*

I like to spray it onto the back of my hand and then dip my eyeshadow brush in it to make the colours go on stronger. Especially good to use with colours like Bitter and all pigments as it makes them appear more vibrant! x


----------



## gabi1129 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Fix +*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_I like to spray it onto the back of my hand and then dip my eyeshadow brush in it to make the colours go on stronger. Especially good to use with colours like Bitter and all pigments as it makes them appear more vibrant! x_

 
ive never thought to do that!!!

oh, i have to agree it makes your powder makeup look less powdery. it works wonders and i would rec this to everyone. i go through a fix+ in about two months if not sooner. im addicted!


----------



## tropical_smiles (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Fix +*

thanks guys for the quick response!!!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Fix +*

Please remember to use the search function before posting new questions.  Fix + has been discussed before.  A quick search of the boards turned up the following responses: 

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=27523

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=24939

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=23319

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=60740

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=63327

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=61394

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=54453

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=54366

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=52380

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=48982

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=48194

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=36143

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=41621

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=38202

Thank you for your cooperation


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Fix +*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_It helps my makeup stay in place, if I spray and just let it dry for a moment. o.o_

 
That's cool...if it works for you keep on using it, but don't ever let a trainer hear you say that to a customer-they will have a fit. (I've known people to fail certification largely because they said that.)


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Fix +*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_That's cool...if it works for you keep on using it, but don't ever let a trainer hear you say that to a customer-they will have a fit. (I've known people to fail certification largely because they said that.)_

 
OMG THANK YOU! I'll definitely keep that in mind. Just a quick moisturizing mist, gotcha. =D THANKS!


----------



## thelilprincess (Jul 3, 2007)

*MAC Fix+*

is the Fix+ similar to when people spray Evian water on their face?

tia!


----------



## lara (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: MAC Fix+*

Pretty much. Fix+ isn't a make-up fixative, it just helps to remove an overly powdery look and give a touch of moisture back to foundation.


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: MAC Fix+*

I have both, and have been an avid user of both for some number of years.  I tend to veer towards Evian spray, due to the fine continuous mist and the "coolness" of the feel of it hitting my skin (if you've used it, you know exactly what I mean!!)

Since I use moisturizer afterwards (for some reason I love Body Drench lotion from my tanning salon, mixed with MAC Strobe Cream) I find that the "moisturizing" feel of Fix+ is not necessary... so I have really begun to use Evian spray exclusively.... it lasts a loooong time too, I usually buy the $15 size.  HTH

Yes, dammit, I occasionally tan in a bed... shame on me!!


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: MAC Fix+*

there's also some Fix+ type product sold by Makeup Forever that seems similar but also claims to set makeup.  Any try it?  Same as Fix+ and Evian spritz -- or totally different?


----------



## thelilprincess (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: MAC Fix+*

thanks everyone.  i was curious about this product because hyperRealGurl uses it (and i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 her dewy glowy skin in her avatar).  i was wondering if it was just the "water" like evian that kinda wets powder and thus, makes it non-powedery looking, but wondering if the Fix+ would really help give me the dewy glowy look.

i did an internet search and saw some people make their own Fix+....and I noticed that besides water, glycerin is the top ingredient.  i know glycerin (diluted) is used to help retain moisture so it helps with dryness.  the other extracts - probably contributes to cooling plus scent.  tocopherol is Vitamin E - so it's an antioxident.  and some people mention caffeine - i guess to help tighten the skin.  

i ended trying my homemade mixing medium (water + glycerin) on my cheeks - it looked ok, but i couldn't tell for long - it was so hot out today i was naturally "glowing" with some perspiration.  lol.  

anyhow, i ended up picking up a bottle of Fix+ at a CCO.  i'll try it out tomorrow.


----------



## hollywood_blvd (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Fix+*

I think Fix+ is a great product. I don't have any complaints.
It sets my makeup perfectly so that it lasts the entire day and makes my skin glow. It's very refreshing, and sometimes use it with eyeshadows and pigments as a substitute for mixing medium.


----------



## makeupgal (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Fix+*

I use it to make my moisturizer soak in faster, but as far as something that keeps makeup all day or a night of dancing, I use "Model In A Bottle" or Ben Nye's "Final Seal".  I live in Florida where makeup tends to melt, but not if you use either of these two.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Fix+*

fix+ is NOT a toner. all of MACs skincare products are pH balanced, so there is no need for a toner. 

it is not recommended to use moisturizer followed directly by fix+ because fix+ can be used as a moisturizer on its own. you would essentially be overmoisturizing the skin. you can 1. spot moisurize super dry spots (undereye, edge of nose) with your reg. moisturizer and then use fix+ for the rest of the face, 2. moisturize, spray foundation brush with fix+, followed by foundation, or 3. moisturize, foundation, then fix+, which utilizes the foundation as a barrier between the two.

fix+ refreshes skin and makeup, takes down the powdery look of products, and is a great tool for using shadows/pigments wet. you can use it cold or room temperature. 

when adding irridescent powders or pigments directly to it, fix+ is a better choice than water because the water evaporates, and the powder no longer sticks to the skin.  the fix+ remains on the skin, and so do the powders.


----------



## Karyn (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Fix+ and the various uses of...*

You can also spray the Fix + on the 190 brush and then apply a cream foundation.  That's how my MA told me to apply the Studio Tech, and it really works!  Then I use the 187 brush to buff it out.


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: MAC Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiramisu* 

 
_I have both, and have been an avid user of both for some number of years. I tend to veer towards Evian spray, due to the fine continuous mist and the "coolness" of the feel of it hitting my skin (if you've used it, you know exactly what I mean!!)

Since I use moisturizer afterwards (for some reason I love Body Drench lotion from my tanning salon, mixed with MAC Strobe Cream) I find that the "moisturizing" feel of Fix+ is not necessary... so I have really begun to use Evian spray exclusively.... it lasts a loooong time too, I usually buy the $15 size. HTH

Yes, dammit, I occasionally tan in a bed... shame on me!!_

 

i think the evian spray sounds way better but i havent tried Fix+ yet. and theres nothing wrong with tanning!


----------



## StelliR (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Fix+*

I've had Fix+ for a long time and used to use it regularly...then I neglected it for the past couple of months.  Yesterday I did myself up and dug out my Fix+ and spritzed it and fell in love with it all over again!  It really does a fabulous job of setting my makeup, getting rid of any cakiness (esp since I usually use powder foundation) and just making me look fresher & dewier, but never greasy.


----------



## clamster (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Fix+*

*1.)With the old packaging I unscrew the top and wipe of some of the liquid on the back of my hand and use it as a mixing medium works REalllllyyy welll!! Esp. with pigments and such.

2.)Spray my powder foundation brush before applying studiofix so it goes on a little more dewy and less powdery/chalky. I got compliments when I do that. Such as "your skin is so glowy!!"  HTH
*

The ingredients in this spray are also really great! Such as cucumber, caffiene, and other good stuff. I got mine at  CCO (older packaging) for $12.


----------



## DarthMO (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Fix+*

Will Evian have the same effect as Fix+?  You just spray on after putting on your makeup? Will it smudge my liquid eyeliner which is not waterproof?


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: Fix+*

I recently purchased Fix and I am satisfied with the results. I use MSF natural as a foundation which I apply with a brush roughly. Then I spray my Kabuki with Fix to blend it all in with my concealer and it makes it so easy and it gives me a polished glow. I also followed a suggestion I saw somewhere else in this thread and used Fix on my angle brush before applying my eyebrow makeup and I was very pleased how they came out. I used it this morning when applying my eyeshadow as well to make it more vibrant (normally use water). Fix + is a welcome addition to my beauty arsenal


----------



## user79 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Fix+*

Hi Ladies.

I've wanted to try Fix+ for a while but I always thought it was such a waste of money so I never purchased any. Basically I just wanted something to set my mineral foundation and give a very slight dewy look.

So one of the main ingredients in Fix+ is glycerine and I was using the alcohol free Nivea Moisturizing Toner and read that it has a lot of similar ingredients (and it also smells lovely). It's really refreshing on the skin as well but it comes in a normal bottle.

So what I did is I bought an empty diffuser spray pump and just filled my toner in there. I spray that on my face after foundation just like you would Fix+ and it works! I see no need to buy the MAC one now. It moisturizes a bit too! And sometimes I just spray it on my face when I want a little bit of a refreshing feeling, or as part of my skincare routine. Very versatile and does the job just as good, imo, and is a lot cheaper!!

This is the one:


----------



## Esperanza (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_So what I did is I bought an empty diffuser spray pump and just filled my toner in there. I spray that on my face after foundation just like you would Fix+ and it works! I see no need to buy the MAC one now. It moisturizes a bit too! And sometimes I just spray it on my face when I want a little bit of a refreshing feeling, or as part of my skincare routine. Very versatile and does the job just as good, imo, and is a lot cheaper!!

This is the one:



_

 


Hey, this is a brilliant idea! I have the blue one so I'll try that, I also love Nivea toners' smell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For my part I use the *Vitamin E Face Mist* from The Body Shop and it does the job very well too: it contains vitamin E (antioxydant, good to protect the skin against damaging elements like sun, pollution and cigarette smoke), glycerin and lecithin which help restore moisture balance. I use it as a toner, to fix the makeup and to refresh the skin when it's hot. 
Plus it has a very nice rosewater scent, I really like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's about 12€ euros here, but I had it with 30% discount so it was a good deal at the time.

Here's a picture:


----------



## user79 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Fix+*

I think the blue one contains a bit of alcohol so I'd be careful about using that one.


----------



## Esperanza (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I think the blue one contains a bit of alcohol so I'd be careful about using that one._

 
Yeah you're right, there's a bit of it for normal & combination skins. It could possibly alter foundations, but I think I could use it on top of powders but only on combination/oily skins. But for the moment I stick with my face mist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How much does the Fix + costs in Switzerland by the way?


----------



## lexijojohnson (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Fix+*

does anyone break out from it??


----------



## miss_supra (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Fix+*

I do not like it by itself. It makes my skin feel sticky if I do. 

I use it over make up for a small 'dwey' look, but over all I am not happy with it. Now since I read the suggest using it as a medium to make colors more vibrant I'll try.


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupgal* 

 
_I use it to make my moisturizer soak in faster, but as far as something that keeps makeup all day or a night of dancing, I use "Model In A Bottle" or Ben Nye's "Final Seal".  I live in Florida where makeup tends to melt, but not if you use either of these two._

 
Do you like "Model In A Bottle" or Ben Nye's "Final Seal" best? Which do you think is best for oily skin? I think I saw that "Model In A Bottle" has alcohol in it and it sets in a matte finish. Does Ben Nye's "Final Seal" have alcohol and what finish does it give?


----------



## pinkbweakfast (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Fix+*

i love the fix+ because it gives me a dewy look 
and it sets my makeup well.


----------



## sparkler (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Fix+*

i. love. fix+!

i put on my regular foundation (i keep my mac sff for night time use) and then spray my face with fix+ and buff on the MSF natural with the 187.

my god, gorgeous skin and i don't need to re-powder my face ALL day! i had to do it several times a day before i discovered this miracle! amazing!


----------



## threelittlebirds (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Fix+*

I have combo skin, but leaning towards the dry side.

I used to use tinted moisturizer on occasion, but mainly concealer paired with loose powder and I found that I didn't reach for Fix+ that often, unless I wanted to achieve the dewy look or it was a more dry day.  However, I switched to BareMinerals about 6 months ago, and now I use it almost daily as my finishing step.  It sets mineral foundation/powder soooo well, and I don't have to wait for the powder to 'set in' to my face before I head out.  

One thing I noticed though, applying Fix+ makes blushes and bronzers look darker on me.  I ended up looking like a clown with a bad sunburn and had to tone it down, but now that I know what to expect, it has become a staple and my Bare Minerals is just not the same without it.


----------



## astronaut (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Fix+*

*I have a question. Since fix+ has vitamins, minerals, and moisture, can I skip using moisturizer? Right now I'm using Charged Water (the grapefruit anti-pollution one) and Studio Moisture Fix. 
1. Charged Water
2. Moisturize
3. Foundation

I'm thinking that once I run out of the charged water, to buy fix+. And once the moisture fix runs out, to not buy anymore and save money because wouldn't it be overkill to use that and fix+? So can I do this:
1. Fix+
2. Foundation

?????*


----------



## oddinary (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Fix+*

No, I don't suggest it. Don't skip moisturizer! If Fix+ would be a moisturizer, it's an extremely light one. In my opinion, use your regular cream moisturizer, foundation and Fix+ to set!


----------



## sherrle (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Fix +*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_I like to spray it onto the back of my hand and then dip my eyeshadow brush in it to make the colours go on stronger. Especially good to use with colours like Bitter and all pigments as it makes them appear more vibrant! x_

 
that's a great idea, you definately sold me.....i gotta try this stuff!


----------



## MissVivaMac (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_*I have a question. Since fix+ has vitamins, minerals, and moisture, can I skip using moisturizer? Right now I'm using Charged Water (the grapefruit anti-pollution one) and Studio Moisture Fix. *
*1. Charged Water*
*2. Moisturize*
*3. Foundation*

*I'm thinking that once I run out of the charged water, to buy fix+. And once the moisture fix runs out, to not buy anymore and save money because wouldn't it be overkill to use that and fix+? So can I do this:*
*1. Fix+*
*2. Foundation*

*?????*_

 

Yes! def do NOT skip moisturizer...the Fix+ will only prep your skin for the moisturizer and also will set your make up after finished application.

Also my skin is a little on the more dry side, so to get that powdery look begone throughout the day i will spritz my face! i love it.

And great to put in the fridge and spray while out in the sun (not a replacement for sunblock though!) but feels great!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Fix+*

I just bought this and I like it. I don't want to speak too soon, but I applied it over my Studio Fix and it took away all the powdery-ness and made my face look great. It made my makeup last all throughout the day. I like it a lot.


----------



## dheedhee (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Fix+*

I can't wait to get my Fix+.. I was consider about Avene Thermal Water or MAC Fix+ but after read all the comment, make me want to buy the product straight away... So Fix+ use after Studio Fix Powder or before??


----------



## surfdiva (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I like it. I spritz my 182 buffer brush with it before I use the brush to apply my foundation. It makes whatever foundation I'm using look natural and airbrushed.


----------



## karinaf (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I spritz my fix+ twice on my brush after I use it on an msf (colour one).  I find it helps the colour stay on better and show up more.  When I'm done with my whole face I spray it on twice to set my makeup.  Fix+ love!


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Fix +...Does it make your makeup stay on?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 

 
_I'm confused wether this is a skin refresher spray, or moisturising spray, or a spray to give makeup a dewy look or a spray to set makeup as i've read people using it for all these things.

I want something to make my eye makeup totally unbudgeable especially when crying at a wedding etc._

 

ITS ALL OF THE ABOVE!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love this stuff.  I use it before my moisturizer, and after im all done with my makeup to set it in.

I use it to freshen up, and its got green tea, [a natural moisturzier and toner] so it helps tone your skin, aaaaaand... u can even use it on ur legs!


----------



## priss (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

if you are a fan of the mineralize eyeshadows, fix+ is a must.  if you use the MES in your crease hold the fix+ about 6-8 inches from a #224 brush and spritz it just before picking up color.  distance matters, you dont want the brush too wet.  and then buff the color in the crease.

if you use MES in the lid hold the fix+ about 4-6 inches from a #227 or #252 brush and spritz before picking up color- and then stipple the color on the lid.

the use of fix plus will keep the MES from flying all over the place- and make the color of the MES more prominent rather than making the shimmery aspect of the color more prominent.


----------



## sophisticatedmu (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I want the dewy, glowing skin look so I'm thinking about buying MAC Fix+, however I have very oily skin.. will the fix+ make my skin more oily, or take out the oil? I've searched about this and i've read mixed reviews for those with oily skin. 
Also, does the MAC Studio Moisture Mix (MAC PRO | Studio Moisture Fix) have the same effect as the plain Fix+?


----------



## priss (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

i'm oily too.  the funny thing about fix+ is that if i spray and let it dry directly on my face before applying any foundation, it keeps me fairly matte.  if i spray it on first. apply foundation, and then buff it on a second time with a mac brush 187 i look dewy without being greasy.

fix+ is the answer to almost any makeup problem you may have


----------



## sophisticatedmu (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Does the dewy look last? I sprayed it on top of blush on my hand, and it looked dewy at first but after a few minutes the dewy look completely went away.?


----------



## priss (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

it does last but try switching up your application order.  apply your foundation first.  buff fix+ on.  then apply the blush.  

keep in mind the difference bewteen your hand and your face is that the fix+ is interacting with your foundation when its on your face.  when you swatched your hand you only had the blush on your hand, not foundation.


----------



## sophisticatedmu (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

^Thanks a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do you know about the mac studio moisture fix?


----------



## winterwonder (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Oh I'm so excited after reading this thread! I JUST ordered Fix+ for the first time after watching Koren's video. I can't wait until it gets here! Whewho!


----------



## AliceMaryS (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrskloo* 

 
_Benefit's She-Laq is supposed to be really good. I have fix + and it really doesn't do anything for me._

 
I have Benefit's She-Laq and it works great! It even comes with different brushes so you can use a liner brush to set and seal your eye liner or a mascara wand to set your mascara, etc. etc. As far as keeping your eye makeup on, I'd definitely recommend it although the price is kind of high but you only need to use a small amount at a time anyway so it should last a while


----------



## mustardgirl (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AliceMaryS* 

 
_I have Benefit's She-Laq and it works great! It even comes with different brushes so you can use a liner brush to set and seal your eye liner or a mascara wand to set your mascara, etc. etc. As far as keeping your eye makeup on, I'd definitely recommend it although the price is kind of high but you only need to use a small amount at a time anyway so it should last a while_

 
First off, thanks to everyone who has posted about fix+ because I had debated about buying some until I saw this thread and now I can't seem to live without it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just wanted to say I agree with the She-Laq comment - I use it all the time over my eyeliner and mascara and I never get that raccoon eye look at the end of the day thanks to it!  The only thing is that I like to use a disposable wand/brush to apply instead of having to constantly wash the little brushes that it comes with (which sometimes get stiff if you don't clean it thoroughly).  Much easier to use and then just toss the brush away


----------



## Lena (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I love the Fix +. After cleaning my face, I put on moisturizer and I let that set for like a minute or two. Then I spray the Fix + and use my 187 brush to buff it out and then apply my foundation, loose blot power, and select sheer power and buff it again with the 187 and spray on the Fix + one last time. Sometimes I'll buff again or just use a blow dryer on the lowest heat while using the cool button to help dry the spray a little. 
For me, it makes my face look fresh and natural. I hardly touch up during the day. If i do it's with the pressed blot power and studio fix, just very lightly.


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I actually really like fix +    I find that when I wear powder foundations (such as my msf natural) i spray it over it and it like makes that powdery texture disappear.  I also put a bit of dazzleray pigment in mine so when i spray it over my face i get a little  bit of a glow, its really pretty, nice and even.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I use it to help me put on my blushcreme... I LOVE it.. I actually got it because of this thread and i use my 187 brush to blend in my studio fix liquid foundation, and then use my fix+ to blend it into my face so it doesnt look powdery... then I spritz it onto my blush brush and use it to apply my blushcreame bc its soooo thick. But it works PERFECTLY.. I LOVE IT!


----------



## soulstar (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

After I do my face, I spray a few sprays all over to refresh my skin and relieve it from redness or dryness.  It works wonders and it feels so good!


----------



## AtomicMishaps (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I just bought my first bottle of Fix+ today. I've had it used on me once when I had a MAC makeover but I've never used it myself. I'm looking forward to giving it a try tomorrow.


----------



## xlakatex (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I just got it a few days ago and I love it! It gives me a nice dewy glow, sets my makeup so it looks nice all day, AND best of all it is starting to help clear my face up! I have been using proactiv and a crap load of other face washes and fix + has been working better than any of them! Who would have thought??


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I cant get enough of this. 
I was having the hardest time with Moistureblend. I just spray some Fix+ prior to applying Moistureblend and some on my 187 and OMG... just glides on and soooo easy to blend.


----------



## Flammable (Feb 22, 2008)

*What's the deal with Fix+ spray?*

Anyone own Fix+? What does it do exactly? I was thinking of getting it if it will add a dewiness after makeup application. I use Studio Fix powder foundation with a kabuki brush and often notice a dry/powdery look to my skin and was wondering if Fix+ will take care of that.
Thoughts are most welcome!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: What's the deal with Fix+ spray?*

Here is a thread about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://specktra.net/f165/fix-23319/


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: What's the deal with Fix+ spray?*

I have charged water (renewal defense, I believe) and yup, it can do what you're looking for. I use it after I apply mineral foundation and my skin looks smoother, fresh... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's nice...
You can also use it before you apply foundation, for pigments (to wet your brush) etc...


----------



## Flammable (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: What's the deal with Fix+ spray?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Here is a thread about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://specktra.net/f165/fix-23319/_

 
I'm a dummy who didn't notice the sticky! Thanks!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: What's the deal with Fix+ spray?*

You got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There are so many great uses for this product!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: What's the deal with Fix+ spray?*

I use it before and after I apply makeup and even before I go to sleep on a nice clean face. It just refreshes and soothes your skin basically. I had the Charged Water Renewal Defense and returned it because 1) I hated the smell 2) I had seen no difference between this and Fix +
I prefer Fix + because I can see results right away and it smells a whole lot better. lol


----------



## NadineSz (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Its an amazing product. you can fix your makeup the whole day and on the other side, if you mix it with foundation (ex Studio tech applied with the Stippling brush) the foundation becomes more sheer and can be applied flawless.

Additionally, i use it for e/s when i want to become the colour more bright and more intensive. Then i psrau it directly on the brush (#239) an dip it into the e/s. This works really good with minerlaize e/s and shimmering ones.

Have fun!


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

i love love love fix+


----------



## iheartangE (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

EnKore did a YouTube video about Fix+ that is SO AMAZING and I'm going to go buy it because of him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YouTube - Using FIX+ Spray  <-- That's the link...he is so wonderful!  Check it out for like, a bazillion great ideas!


----------



## mariecinder (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

So does the charged waters work exactly the same? I picked up the energy one because the MA talked me into it...Edit: And can they be used at mixing mediums also?


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

In the morning after i wash my face, my skin gets really dry no matter how little soap or time i wash my face.  So when i apply my makeup it appears cakey, after i spritz some fix+ my skin looks really dewy and fresh. 

I also sometimes use fix+ with my pigments, it makes the colors appear more vibrant and the pigments ahderes to your skin easier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I used enkores tip and used a 239 brush, put some pigment into the brush first, then use a little fix+ on the brush.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I can't wait to try this stuff out.


----------



## MACMama (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Fix+!!!
These are the ways I use it:
1. If you have very (I mean VERY) dry skin, spray your face w/ fix+ first then put on moisturizer. It really helps hydrate your skin...similar to how a damp sponge soaks up more 
2. When MAC comes out w/ products you can use wet or dry, i like to spray my brush with it first and dip my brush in the product to create a different look. 
3. I like to spray a #129 brush and use it w/ my studio tech. It really sheers out the foundation and uses much less product. 
4. I use it as a skin refresher and spray my face throughout the day. It perks me up and gives my makeup a little boost when it's starting to look dull 
Hope this all makes sense.


----------



## msaesthetic (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I bought my first bottle of Fix+ not too long ago, & i love it.

I'm curious about how you girls use it. Do you just spray it & go, or do you use a brush to smooth it out? I've also heard of people dipping their brushes in it & then applying their make up.


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

^^ I just spray it on & go, but some people do spray it on a brush and brush it on.  That may give a more even application.


----------



## msaesthetic (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Thanks, i might have to try that.


----------



## latinadreamer06 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Whats the differance between fix+ and the new charged waters??? Does it both do the exact same thing???


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I love...love...love fix + 
I spray it on my face to set my makeup. It gives such a gorgeous glow.
Also in the winter my cheek area & around my chin get dry. After applying moisterizer (before I goto bed) I spray fix + over my face it totally does the trick. (I really have to get a vaporizer or humidifier for my skin for the winter)
Hope this helps


----------



## latinadreamer06 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Whats the diff. between fix+ and charged waters?


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *latinadreamer06* 

 
_Whats the diff. between fix+ and charged waters?_

 
The price for one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The charged waters also have a different smell to them.  I've tried a few of the charged waters, and for me I can't see a difference so I stick to Fix+.  I know some were made with diamonds or something to that effect.


----------



## simplyeloquence (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

i love it but a cheaper and still just as good as a skin softener and makeup setter is Paul Mitchell awapuhi moisture mist.. i use it for skin and when i do clients hair


----------



## lipstik (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

#1 on my must-have list!


----------



## dollbaby (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I was lemming Fix+ for awhile and I finally caved & got it after reading all these reviews. I also watched Enkore's video on it just to get some more info. This stuff is amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It smells so good. Just a couple of spritzes and I'm all set. My foundation hasn't budged and It's 9pm. (I put my makeup on at 9 this morning). I can't believe I waited this long to try it. It's a definite staple of mine now!


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

i cant wait to get this stuff ive heard so much about it


----------



## lovelyinspiron (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I just used this today and its like OMG where have you been all my life?


----------



## couturesista (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I went to CCO in Arundel Mills, MD  and they had Fix+ in a one of the kits for $27 it was a nice size bottle, strobe cream and I forgot what the other item in the kit was. I passed on it because I wasn't interested in the cream maybe I'll go to the MAC store and purchase just the bottle alone.


----------



## peruvianprinces (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

i hated it at first b/c it felt so sticky and greasy but thats was b/c i was using my studio fix fluid foundation mixed with too much moisturizer.. and i was already getting the dewy look plus i have very oily skin so this week i tried wearing the studio fix fluid by itself and spraying fix+ after it and wow
perfect, looks more natural than it did when i mixed the foundation with moisturizer
love it


----------



## doodles (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Does anyone else flinch when they spray this on? I suppose I'll get used to it but so far I've done it everytime! lol


----------



## Divinity (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I just went to a pro seminar and Victor Cembellin RAVED about this stuff.  He said for best results spray on BEFORE foundation and then AFTER as well


----------



## mreichert (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Divinity* 

 
_I just went to a pro seminar and Victor Cembellin RAVED about this stuff.  He said for best results spray on BEFORE foundation and then AFTER as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'll have to try that now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I always use after, but not before- did he say why to use before? Just curious


----------



## trojanchick99 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

The MA at Studio Talk also recommended before and after.  Infact, she would spray it on right out of the shower.  She said that the calming ingredients help the skin.


----------



## Divinity (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mreichert* 

 
_I'll have to try that now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I always use after, but not before- did he say why to use before? Just curious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
He said doing it before moisturizes the skin.  Moisture helps your make-up adhere to your skin as well.


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I've even been spraying it on at night, after I remove all of my makeup.  It really does soothe and calm the skin especially if you have acne.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doodles* 

 
_Does anyone else flinch when they spray this on? I suppose I'll get used to it but so far I've done it everytime! lol_

 
I bet you are holding it out at arm's length and then spraying your face.   Try spraying in circular motion (like the minute hand of a clock)>  You'll get a more even spray and you won't flinch.  You'll just feel a fine mist fall on your skin.


----------



## Winnie (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I like spraying it on just before I moisturise. Ha, I haven't been able to spray it in my face without screwing my face up in anticipation. I need to relax...it is so refreshing


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

How about for super oily skin? Does it make you more shiny?


----------



## minakokanmuri (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

does it actually make makeup stay on longer? and, should I still spray it on before and after if I use just powder foundation?


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minakokanmuri* 

 
_does it actually make makeup stay on longer? and, should I still spray it on before and after if I use just powder foundation?_

 
I don't know if it makes it stay on longer...I don't really have a problem with my makeup coming off during the day.  Here is how Mac describes it: An aqua-spritz of vitamin and minerals, infused with a calm-the-skin blend of green tea, chamomile, cucumber, topped off with the fresh, natural, energizing scent of Sugi. Adds radiance, finishes makeup. Spray it on. Skin drinks it up!

In response to your 2nd question, you can do either or both!  I do both


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

*I've had a bottle of this in my kit for a while and haven't really done much with it until reading this thread and the "Dewey look" in the Beauty of Color forum.  It is def refreshing and gave me an effortless dewey look without being too shiny.  It will stay in my tote forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## dazzlelights (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_How about for super oily skin? Does it make you more shiny?_

 

I have extremely oily skin and I've noticed my face feels and looks less oily after I spray fix+.


----------



## contrabassoon (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mreichert* 

 
_I'll have to try that now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I always use after, but not before- did he say why to use before? Just curious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, Fix+ is actually more of a skin care product. It has green tea, cucumber and chamomile and ingredients that calm the skin. It's great when used after cleansing and before moisturizing to give your moisturizer a boost of moisture. And of course it can be used to take away the powdery look of foundation, but it does not "fix" makeup like She Laq does.


----------



## Raysa (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

i use to spray on my brushes when using pigments.. and i spray after i've completed my entire face, and before especially in the morning.


----------



## msmack (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I love me some FIX+ !


----------



## Susanne (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I spray it on my brush after dipping it into a MSF or a blush - then the colour will last longer on your cheeks!


----------



## KTB (May 18, 2008)

*Fix +*

I've seen some tutorials online where people are talking about Fix+ and that it takes away the powdery look to your face.  Does it really work?  I'm really intrigued but don't have access to trying it out in person.


----------



## xphoxbex (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Fix +*

yes! it really does work.  I use bare minerals and it can look really powdery after I apply it, so I use Fix + and it makes my face dewey looking.  I love it!


----------



## TDoll (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Fix +*

Can't say enough good things about it! I love it...
I even caught my husband using it in the bathroom the other day...hehe.  He's not even into products but _this_ he uses??  He was like, "I was hot...it cooled my face off." lolol


----------



## gigglegirl (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Fix +*

TDOLL, lol that made me laugh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just make sure to spray Fix+ the recommended distance from your face. I've done it too close and it makes me look greasy/damp and i have to pat it off. but if you are far enough away it does change it from overpowdery to dewy.


----------



## KTB (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Fix +*

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I knew I could count on you guys for responses even if they will help money to fly out of my wallet even faster ;D


----------



## TDoll (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Fix +*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KTB* 

 
_Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I knew I could count on you guys for responses even if they will help money to fly out of my wallet even faster ;D_

 
This stuff is well worth it! You'll love it.


----------



## Susanne (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Fix +*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_This stuff is well worth it! You'll love it._

 








I spray it on my brush (187 or 129) after dipping it into a blush or MSF and before applying it on my cheeks.

You can also spray it on your 187 and go all over your face to get a great finish!


----------



## ritchieramone (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Fix +*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I spray it on my brush (187 or 129) after dipping it into a blush or MSF and before applying it on my cheeks._

 
I tried this after you recommended it in another thread and got great results - thanks, Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I like to use a little bit of Fix+ to take away the powdery look of my Studio Fix when it's first applied or to sort of freshen up my make-up during the day. To start with, I sprayed it onto my face directly from the bottle and often got little individual 'splashes' rather than a fine mist, even from quite a distance. I tried spraying it from even further away but found that it was then _too_ far away to make much difference! I was ready to give up on it, but then I tried spraying it onto my 182 and dabbing it gently over my face which gave the desired result.


----------



## rachybloom (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

In my opinion, spraying it on before AND after seems redundant if you are using a moisturizer before foundation (as most people do). I'd check your daily  moisturizer and see if it has similar ingredients, or other beneficial ingredients. You might end up making your skin too greasy, or applying too much of Fix+ could just simply be unnecessary if your daily moisturizer does similar effects.

I'm a figure skater and when we did Peter Pan for a show, the makeup artists spritzed our faces with this. I was Peter and had pretty intense makeup on and it just made it more fresh looking, but I didn't notice help with longevity. It's nice, but not a necessity in my opinion.


----------



## booga1003 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I love love love this product. I cant live with out it. I use it everyday ( if im wearing makeup) this is a great product.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I've been thinking about getting fix+ for a little while, gonna go get it tomorrow.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rachybloom* 

 
_In my opinion, spraying it on before AND after seems redundant if you are using a moisturizer before foundation (as most people do). I'd check your daily moisturizer and see if it has similar ingredients, or other beneficial ingredients. You might end up making your skin too greasy, or applying too much of Fix+ could just simply be unnecessary if your daily moisturizer does similar effects.

I'm a figure skater and when we did Peter Pan for a show, the makeup artists spritzed our faces with this. I was Peter and had pretty intense makeup on and it just made it more fresh looking, but I didn't notice help with longevity. It's nice, but not a necessity in my opinion._

 
it just finishes and refreshes your makeup.  its not supposed to nor does it make it stay on longer.  it doesn't even claim to do that.


----------



## rachybloom (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_it just finishes and refreshes your makeup.  its not supposed to nor does it make it stay on longer.  it doesn't even claim to do that._

 
I was just giving my two cents about the questions on whether or not it helps with longevity :]


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rachybloom* 

 
_I was just giving my two cents about the questions on whether or not it helps with longevity :]_

 
i know.  i was just helping to clear this up for people.  alot of people hear/read/think things about it that's not true.  just letting people know.


----------



## Diva009 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Thanks for all of the advice.. i think i'm going to go out and buy it for myself.


----------



## sofabean (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

i don't want to be a party pooper... but i don't really see a difference with this... haha don't kill me! i mean, i wanted to get this really bad, but it just doesn't seem to work on me... but then again i've only tried this twice. both times, the MA sprayed it on me after she finished doing my make up... she used liquid foundation on me and since my skin is dry, you could still see a little bit of the lines from the foundation... so she sprayed this on my face... and afterwards, the lines were still there... so it didn't really get rid of the powdery look... shrugs... i want to buy this so badly, but i can't justify just buying it to refresh my face or just as a finisher since my foundation doesn't usually budge during the day...


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

i spray this on my brush before applying powder and it gives me a silky flawless finish. i definetly see a difference.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sofabean* 

 
_i don't want to be a party pooper... but i don't really see a difference with this... haha don't kill me! i mean, i wanted to get this really bad, but it just doesn't seem to work on me... but then again i've only tried this twice. both times, the MA sprayed it on me after she finished doing my make up... she used liquid foundation on me and since my skin is dry, you could still see a little bit of the lines from the foundation... so she sprayed this on my face... and afterwards, the lines were still there... so it didn't really get rid of the powdery look... shrugs... i want to buy this so badly, but i can't justify just buying it to refresh my face or just as a finisher since my foundation doesn't usually budge during the day... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
it only takes down the powdery look of powder products.  its not gonna do anything for how liquid foundation looks on dry skin if used after foundation is applied.  what she should've done was drench your skin in fix+, then applied studio moisture cream of moisturelush cream (depending on how dry your skin is) and then applied your liquid foundation, with the #187.  doing it this way would've mega-moisurized your skin, and using the #187 would've given a sheerer application of foundation, which is what dry skin needs.


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I like it!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I like it, but I like my charged water (renewal defense is it.. the pinkish one) better. I dunno why...


----------



## Susanne (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Take a look here:

YouTube - What is FIX+?

YouTube - Using FIX+ Spray


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I just ordered it today!

I'm very excited because I only use powder foundation and oftentimes it looks way too powdery! So hopefully Fix+ will be of some help.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

he did have some good tips, however, it won't make your makeup stay on longer, and its not a toner.  all of mac's skincare items are pH balanced, so there is no need for a toner, which is why mac doesn't make one.  and since its not a toner, its not a good idea to use it as such with a different skincare line either.  but other than that, great tips for people who are curious as how to use it.


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Okay, I didn't understand this product but after watching that video I just bought it LOL. The scalp thing really turned me onto it (I have problems with my scalp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and as a easy mixing medium for my pigments. And I didn't realize (until those videos) that it had so much in it. I thought it was just basically water LOL. But I think it'd be great to have especially in the summer.


----------



## jamie89 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I have a small MAC collection and thought it'd be a dumb idea to buy Fix+ with not so many things to use it with...but I was oh so wrong, ha. I'm glad I bought it in the summer too, it is SO refreshing. My MA suggested putting it in the fridge making it even more refreshing. I spray it onto my 187 before applying my foundation and it gives it a much more natural look. I spray it after I have "put on my face" to set it. I also use it to dampen my brushes for foiling, or as a mixing medium for pigments. What can I say, I am obsessed.


----------



## harlem_cutie (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

keeping fix+ in the fridge is my summertime staple. It helps my mu keep from looking cakey while giving my face a nice, cool touch.


----------



## twilightessence (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I got it. I wanted to love it. I hated it and am sending it back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Since the video and reading that it had a "calming" effect I used it on my hands, hoping it wouldn't do what the other MAC skincare items did. In hindsight, that was stupid LOL. It was actually the worse of the bunch! It REALLY made my hands bad. :: Sighs ::

Tried it on my face. I'm sorry, its still just water. Tried it as a mixing medium... Yeah, it made my eyelids sticky . AND it didn't even make my pigments look like they went on wet. Tried it on my hair... Yeah, I don't know what Koren was talking about. It did nothing. I'm so sad. I really, really wanted this to work after all the things I've heard about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. All well... Sending it back and I guess I'll spend my $15 on something else.


----------



## bernadettegrace (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I loove Fix+ because of it's versatility. I use it after I apply Studio Tech to problem areas and Mineralized Skinfinish Natural overall to achieve that dewy look. It's especially awesome with Mineralized Skinfinishes, because it makes it easier to apply, intensifies its affect and melds onto the skin so everything looks natural. I think this is the main reason why I love Fix+, it makes foundation look like second skin.

My new favorite way to use Fix+ is with the 266 brush and eyeshadows to use as liquid eyeliner. Now I have over 15+ colors of eyeliner to choose! Soo awesome =D


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I really love Fix+! money well spent

I use it to seal my foundation and it really gives me a dewy glow


----------



## txchiclady (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Love my Fix+!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

finally got FIX+ and i LOVE it!


----------



## xoMACox (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

This made my face look very oily!  Any tips for using it?


----------



## Susanne (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoMACox* 

 
_This made my face look very oily!  Any tips for using it?_

 
Don't spray it on your face directly but on the brush before applying a blush or a powder.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoMACox* 

 
_This made my face look very oily!  Any tips for using it?_

 
If you do decide to spray it on your face, make sure it's not too close.  Otherwise just use a brush


----------



## miss_supra (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

At first I hated it when I'd use over my make-up, but ever since I would use it after I moisterized and before primer for the face my skin is gorgeous. It's soft and my larger pores shrink because my face is very hydrated without being overly done. I have noticed, also, that since my face is moisturized very well I don't get nearly as oily either.


----------



## ksaelee (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

i love it, i thought it would make me look greasy, but it actually makes my make up look my natural


----------



## fashionate (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

i absolutely love fix + but recently my skin badly reacted to it, tiny pimples appeared....meh i cannot live without it though


----------



## missmaymay (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

fix+ is really awesome! it sets your makeup & is a great refresher! perfect for summer if you're all sweaty & use your fix+ as a refresher! (pop it in the fridge, man...perfect!<3)


----------



## Sario (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I love Fix+, I use it last thing and it always sets everything and helps the color stick around.


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I LOVE the Fix+ spray because the powder foundation I use tends to make me look flaky in some areas, and the Fix+ makes it go away...Plus it just makes the overall look of my make-up better


----------



## Enthused (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I love it aswell! I wasnt using it for awhile, then put it back on the other day - deffinatley noticed a big difference after a long day at work, my makeup still looked flawless instead of half off like usual!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 21, 2008)

*Do I need Fix+?*

I've noticed that many of you use this - other than it being a lovely refreshing spritz of light moisture, what results do you see with this?  Does it truly help set your makeup?

Many thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## nunu (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Do I need Fix+?*

I own fix+ and use it mostly to wet my 187 after dipping it in the MSF that i would be wearing that day. I also use it to wet my eyeshadow brushes to apply it wet. 

I rarely use it to spritz my face.
Hope this helps.


----------



## SuSana (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Do I need Fix+?*

I use it more for pigments & MES than for my face.  I do spray my face once in a while though.  I love it for the MES


----------



## vocaltest (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Do I need Fix+?*

I hate the stuff. It just sits there getting dusty. I find it does NOTHING for fixing my make up, and I never understand why people use it with pigments etc because theres nothing in it that will help them adhere to the skin better, and i've found it makes an awful consistency when mixed with them. 

I personally have found MUFE's mist & fix to be much more effective. It IS a make up fixer, and I've just got back from a show (hot and sweaty) and have been out since about 3pm (1am now) and my make up is a perfect as it was when I put it on hours ago. I occasionally use it to mix with my pigments or loose eyeshadow but only when i'm being lazy/have no time to get out my mixing medium. I use MAC's mixing medium or Urban Decays Eyeshadow Potion (not UDPP)? I think its called, which works to adhere pigments etc. thats my thoughts!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Do I need Fix+?*

I like to use it on the days I wear Studio Fix or if I look too powdery.  I spray it on a clean 187 (a separate one that I keep just for this purpose) and dab it over my makeup.  I actually sprayed my face with it on my wedding day and my makeup stayed perfect for hours.  I really don't spray it on that often anymore since I use the brush to dab it on.  It just gets rid of the powdery look and makes my skin look fresh and not makeup-y.  I use it with Mineralized eye shadows too, but I spray the brush then dip it in the eyeshadow. It works like a charm.  Wouldn't recommend it to mix with pigments however.  Mixing medium or plain ole' Visine works great for that.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Do I need Fix+?*

no, it doesn't set your makeup.  what it does do tho is to take down the over-powdery look that powders give.  it also moisturizes, refreshes the skin, can be used when using shadows wet, and calms your skin.


----------



## anshu7 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Do I need Fix+?*

i read on another forum that nivea toner is a good alternative for fix+


----------



## Whiterz (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Do I need Fix+?*

I just love the scent! And the refreshing feel when it's hot out and I've been sweating my makeup off- lol!


----------



## KellyBean (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I use this after mineral makeup, and it lasts for a long time! Before, my foundation (alima) didn't last that long, but it's been probably 16+ hours (I feel so overworked saying that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) but I still have great coverage.

I first apply a Rimmel face primer. Then I do my foundation with a 180-like brush (italian badger buffer from Coastal Scents today, sometimes I use the 180) and then use a 187-like brush (sonia kashuk highlighting brush) to apply my fix+. 

My skunk brush is really big, too much so to apply foundation or blush. It's great that I have fix+, though, because now it has a purpose! Yay.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I use it even when I am not wearing make up. I also have Evian water but the smell of this is so refreshing. 

It's the worst thing in the world to feel like your foundation is just hanging out on top of your skin and not melding to it.


----------



## SpringDancer (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Don't spray it on your face directly but on the brush before applying a blush or a powder._

 
I normally use my Fix+ to spray my 187 brush when I apply foundation.
Doesn't using a wet brush damage the pressed products (blushes, eyeshadows, powders etc.) in a way? 
When I used water-wet brushes on eyeshadows, they created a "dead" spot where the brush touched the pan - and I could hardly get any color out of it later.
Is Fix+ safe for those products?


----------



## Susanne (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SpringDancer* 

 
_I normally use my Fix+ to spray my 187 brush when I apply foundation.
Doesn't using a wet brush damage the pressed products (blushes, eyeshadows, powders etc.) in a way? 
When I used water-wet brushes on eyeshadows, they created a "dead" spot where the brush touched the pan - and I could hardly get any color out of it later.
Is Fix+ safe for those products?_

 
   You must dip the brush into your foundation or blush FIRST, then spray Fix+ on the brush with the product on it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope that makes sense. I never touch a product with a wet brush either.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

i love using FIX+ on pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i grab the pigment with my brush (239) then spray some on the brush and it goes on perfectly smooth and pigmented on my lid!


----------



## SpringDancer (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_You must dip the brush into your foundation or blush FIRST, then spray Fix+ on the brush with the product on it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope that makes sense. I never touch a product with a wet brush either._

 
Makes perfect sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SpringDancer* 

 
_I normally use my Fix+ to spray my 187 brush when I apply foundation.
Doesn't using a wet brush damage the pressed products (blushes, eyeshadows, powders etc.) in a way? 
When I used water-wet brushes on eyeshadows, they created a "dead" spot where the brush touched the pan - and I could hardly get any color out of it later.
Is Fix+ safe for those products?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_You must dip the brush into your foundation or blush FIRST, then spray Fix+ on the brush with the product on it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope that makes sense. I never touch a product with a wet brush either._

 
what susanne said!  applying a wet brush into a powder (except for MSF, MES and MB) causes the water to seep into the bottom, which causes bacteria to grow, which can lead to an infection. even dipping a wet brush into just the side of the powder does the same thing. 

never wet, dip, apply.  always dip, wet, apply.


----------



## mariecinder (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Fix+ doesn't really do anything for my face...at least I don't see any difference in my powder products.

I love it as a mixing medium though!


----------



## Marjolaine (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I love my Fix+ 

I use eyeliner everyday and blacktrack is by far my favourite eyeliner. I love the solid black color it gives but some days I want it look more "liquid" or "shiny" I mean more like a liquid eyeliner, so I wet my brush with fix+ and I'm in love with the result


----------



## christinakate (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

agreed.
She Laq is amazing.

Anyways depending on what skin type you have, base that on your decision.
I know when i had oily skin, Fix + made it a bit worse.


----------



## c-est_moi (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Yes & I use it daily... it really helps my foundation look dewy & not too powdery after I've used my loose powder to set & powder bronzer/blush. Also, I use a powder form mineral primer from time to time & I use fix+ to wet the brush a bit so that the application is smoother & the powder isn't too chalky.


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Would you recomend Fix+ to someone wiht combination skin? That is my nose and forehead gets oily but other parts are normal/dry.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_Would you recomend Fix+ to someone wiht combination skin? That is my nose and forehead gets oily but other parts are normal/dry._

 
  Yes, no problem to use it


----------



## crystrill (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I use this all the time at work. I'm always doing my makeup in a rush in the car, and that usually means... TOO MUCH POWDER! So I spray it, and it takes away the powder look. It's definitely on my to-buy list. Maybe I will buy it today?


----------



## RodNicPena (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

*Definately get this product! This is my favorite item that MAC sells...I use it everyday....quick spray apply my Sephora compact and good to go. I completely quit using foundation. HTH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## macosophy (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

i just got it yesterday mainly to use it for my mineralize eyeshadows. i will most likely use it for my face too, but i'm a bit scared because my skin has reacted to mac before (face powder). but i think it will be fine because those two are completely different.


----------



## poker face (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Fix+ and MSF Natural... all I'll ever need.

I'd recommend this. It makes my skin feel so lovely.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

hang on- how do you use the fix+ and MSF natural??? I use my fix plus with my hyper real-- normally put my MSF natural on aftwards with my 181 (buff it in).... im interested in what the outcome would be with the MSF natural?


----------



## Susanne (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_hang on- how do you use the fix+ and MSF natural??? I use my fix plus with my hyper real-- normally put my MSF natural on aftwards with my 181 (buff it in).... im interested in what the outcome would be with the MSF natural?_

 
I just tried MSFs with Fix+ as a blush so far. Works very well!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I heard it's very good to use for your Mineralize Shadows and to set your makeup. I'll try it out soon whenever I get the chance.


----------



## berryjuicy (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

fix+ is a staple for me.  I love it.  Makes me glow


----------



## pinkglitter (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Fix+ gives me that dewy glowy look! I love it!


----------



## banjobama (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I like Fix+ but I don't spray it directly on my face. I use it on my brush when I use mineral foundation. It helps that set a little better and not be powdery but at least for me that's really all it's good for.


----------



## happy1234 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I use Bare Escentuals foundation and wondered whether I would use Fix+ before or after I have put the foundation on and does it really make it look more dewy?

Thanks


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

hey guys! i used to love fix plus but now.. i cant use it anymore.. after about 9 months and 3 bottels of using it every single day- i sprayed it on my face after finishing my makeup- i noticed that now if i use it, it makes me oily! i dont have an oily skin, but my "t zone" is super shiny when i use it.. i dont know whats up . plz help!


----------



## Heiaken (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I'd say try spraying it to a brush, something like 187, and then dap it to your face, but not on the t-zone. I have combination skin wiht oily nose, chin and forehead and don't like how Fix+ makes them look.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_I'd say try spraying it to a brush, something like 187, and then dap it to your face, but not on the t-zone._


----------



## Chad M (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

FIX+ is great a great product to use when layering various powered typed products.  For example... you could set your liquid foundation with a powered type product such as Select Sheer Pressed Powered then use FIX+ to set that power before applying contouring powered products, then FIX+ again before applying blush.  This will prevent over blending (to where layered products become muddy on the face by totally blending together) and it will prevent powered type products from moving around too much on the face when layered over each other.  

  FIX+ also _melts_, if you will, the top layer of powered products to the face creating a close, snug fit allowing your MU to lay closer to you skin creating a more realistic radiant texture instead of that powdery texture left by powered type products. 



Texture is preference.  FIX+ just gives you another option to better create the image you desire.


----------



## cmonster (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lo-Fi_Thriller* 

 
_i use it and it makes my face feel sticky, but it does keep my foundation looking great!_

 

you might have been too close to the nozzle.  You can try spraying some onto a cotton pad and then dab it onto your face (kind of like how you apply toner).  This might make it less sticky.




Anyways back on topic....I pretty much use fix+ for everything.  I use it with or without makeup.  Koren aka Enkoremakeup on youtube.com has a video on some/most of the uses for fix+ go check it out if you're interested


----------



## vbretta (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I adore it! It make my foundation last longer and makes it glow!


----------



## EmilyIsElectric (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I was just wondering if anyone has oily skin and uses Fix+?
I've been wanting to buy it for ages, but I dont want to spend the money if it's going to turn my face into an oily mess xD


----------



## *JJ* (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

ok so i bought fix+ and i'm not quite sure when to use it in my going out routine. at the end? more than once, in between? here's what i do:

moisturize
primer
mufe hd foundation
studio fix powder
la mer translucent powder for a little shimmer
petticoat msf

when should i spray fix+ on? 
any help would be appreciated!


----------



## tmc089 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I just bought some last night at CCO, I heard if you spray some on a big fluffy powder brush then just apply all over your face you may not get so messy as far as splashing goes.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_ok so i bought fix+ and i'm not quite sure when to use it in my going out routine. at the end? more than once, in between? here's what i do:

moisturize
primer
mufe hd foundation
studio fix powder
la mer translucent powder for a little shimmer
*petticoat msf*

*when should i spray fix+ on? *
any help would be appreciated! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I say spray it on your brush when you have dipped it into your MSF and before you apply this on your cheeks


----------



## porshawright (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

should you put fix+ on before or after foundation? Do counters sample fix+ 
I'm new to makeup and would hate to waste money on a whole bottle before I knew if it would work for me or not


----------



## Susanne (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *porshawright* 

 
_should you put fix+ on before or after foundation? Do counters sample fix+ 
I'm new to makeup and would hate to waste money on a whole bottle before I knew if it would work for me or not_

 
After foundation. And I dont think that counters sample Fix +


----------



## redshesaidred (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

i was thinking to get this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but i'm not sure about the caffeine in it


----------



## happy1234 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I just bought this and think its FAB!!

I use it with my Bare Escentuals foundation etc and it really does tha powdery look away and makes the skin dewy.

Check my blog for a bit more info.


----------



## FlashBang (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redshesaidred* 

 
_i was thinking to get this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but i'm not sure about the caffeine in it_

 
Caffeine on your skin is actually good for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It helps with detox, lots of spas have treatments with it. Ingesting caffeine though, is bad for your skin...weird.

Hey Emilyiselectric, I have oily skin and have just started using Fix+ (after reading about it here) and I like it waaaay more than my finishing powder. It keeps my make up on and doesnt make my skin look all fake and powdery. I have to admit though, it doesnt stop my skin from getting oily in my t-zone but I found that the powder doesnt either. The Fix+ will probably be better for your skin than the powder in the long run so thats why Im gonna stick to it.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I purchased the Fix+ online and cannot wait to get it and try it out!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_I purchased the Fix+ online and cannot wait to get it and try it out!_

 
Enjoy!


----------



## joshari (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I am so going to have to try this.  I too use BE foundation and I can't stand that powdery look.


----------



## resin (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

hate hate hate this product
makes my face red, irritated and very painful
:[


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I recieved my Fix+ yesterday and I love it!!!!!! I used the fix plus to apply my eyeshadows wet and used it after I put on all of my makeup. Amazing stuff!!!!!


----------



## amber_j (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I love Fix+ but hate the way the MAC bottle delivers the product - the droplets are way too big. So I decant some Fix+ into mini spray bottles that I buy from Muji (http://www.muji.eu/pages/online.asp?...Sub=28&PID=922). These deliver a much finer mist and are also easier to fit into the makeup bag I use for my handbag. (The spray bottles are also great for the brush cleanser.)

I think Muji do online shopping for the UK, France, Germany, Italy, Korea, Taiwan, Japan (of course!) and the US. They might also deliver to other countries - just check on the website.


----------



## Frozen White (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

At first I wasn't really sure about this product, I spray it on after I'm done with my foundation and it still didn't make the powdery look go away. I'm using the Mineralize Satinfinish liquid foundation and even after I moisturized and put primer on it still looked powdery. So I spray some Fix + onto my 187 and applied the foundation on with that brush and it works amazing! No powdery look and it does stay on longer!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Frozen White* 

 
_At first I wasn't really sure about this product, I spray it on after I'm done with my foundation and it still didn't make the powdery look go away. I'm using the Mineralize Satinfinish liquid foundation and even after I moisturized and put primer on it still looked powdery. So I spray some Fix + onto my 187 and applied the foundation on with that brush and it works amazing! No powdery look and it does stay on longer!_

 
glad you found a way for it to work for you, but i'm confused.  it shouldn't look powdery as mineralize satinfinish doesn't dry down to a powder, so for it to look powdery is odd.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  are you applying it in downward strokes?  i'm just curious.


----------



## Frozen White (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_glad you found a way for it to work for you, but i'm confused.  it shouldn't look powdery as mineralize satinfinish doesn't dry down to a powder, so for it to look powdery is odd.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  are you applying it in downward strokes?  i'm just curious._

 
Honestly, I'm really confused too, but maybe when I dab the foundation all over my face it sets in quickly before I even get a chance to blend it in. I use little circular motions. I used to use the 191 foundation brush but I found out that it works WAY better with the 187 because it blends in really badly for me when I brush downwards, causes streaks.


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

I use fix + everyday! I don't use it as much for my face, but it does wonders for filling in my eyebrows.  As far as using it to make my foundation and blush stay on longer...I don't think it does.  FINAL SEAL by Ben Nye is good for making foundation last at least ten hours.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty For Ashe* 

 
_I use fix + everyday! I don't use it as much for my face, but it does wonders for filling in my eyebrows. As far as using it to make my foundation and blush stay on longer...I don't think it does. FINAL SEAL by Ben Nye is good for making foundation last at least ten hours._

 
yeah, fix+ doesn't set makeup or make it stay on longer.  everything thinks that's what its for, but it doesn't do that.  it does finish your makeup, take down any powdery look, refreshes your skin, is a moisturizer, and adds tackiness to make glitter or pigments stick.


----------



## SHAQATTACK (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Thank you!!!  I worked for MAC and always thought it was a waste of $$$


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_yeah, fix+ doesn't set makeup or make it stay on longer. everything thinks that's what its for, but it doesn't do that. it does finish your makeup, take down any powdery look, refreshes your skin, is a moisturizer, and adds tackiness to make glitter or pigments stick._

 
Very true. I used the Fix+ with the Cocomotion pigment wet and it looks amazing! I want to try it out with the Reflects Very Pink glitter when I get it delivered sometime this week.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SHAQATTACK* 

 
_Thank you!!! I worked for MAC and always thought it was a waste of $$$_

 
i recommend everyone have a bottle of it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_Very true. I used the Fix+ with the Cocomotion pigment wet and it looks amazing! I want to try it out with the Reflects Very Pink glitter when I get it delivered sometime this week._

 
when i went a sheer coverage of glitter on the eye, i spray my brush with fix+ to get the glitter to stick.  if i want more coverage, i use ezr.  with ezr the glitter don't budge!!!


----------



## ladyJ (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Has any experienced breakouts because of this product? I'm worried cause I have acne-prone skin but I really want to try it. Is it okay to use on oily skin? Is this better than charged water?


----------



## Susanne (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_Has any experienced breakouts because of this product? I'm worried cause I have acne-prone skin but I really want to try it. Is it okay to use on oily skin? Is this better than charged water?_

 

I have oily skin as well and no problems at all with Fix+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I don't know Charged Water though.


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

sounds like everyone on here gets a good use out of it...now i am verrry tempted to purchase some...is there a difference between fix+ and mixing medium? i mean when using it for pigments/eyeshadows...TIA!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Fix+*

Mixing Medium Formula is to dilute and mix with M·A·C powder or liquid makeup. Used to create effects from sheer to opaque. Perfect to decorate the face or body. Created for those who like to design their own shades and colours. Mix with pigments and powders to create anything from full, opaque coverage to sheer. Useful for adhering M·A·C Glitter to the skin. 

While Fix+ is an aqua-spritz that finishes makeup and adds radiance. You can also use it to apply your pigments, MSF, blushes, cream blushes, MES wet.


----------



## just_jill325 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

yay!! I bought this through the MAC website with the 25% off!!


----------



## BloopBloop (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

i love it. when applied, my makeup acts like shrink wrap under heat and makes it hug my face even more lol


----------



## toshia (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

I love Fix+.


----------



## Vanilla_Mint (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

I wish the pump sprays a finer mist! I always feel hosed down when I spritz my face!


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

First time I used it I must've held it too close, and I got a stream right to my eyebrow.  Now I hold it about 1.5 feet away and spray 2-3 squirts, and I find it mists alright, but probably not as good as it should.  I look the feeling of it, though.  Kinda calming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Also works great for making e/s stick better/wet!


----------



## 916_chick (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

I Love Fix+. Makes Makeup Look Flawless..


----------



## Susanne (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vanilla_Mint* 

 
_I wish the pump sprays a finer mist! I always feel hosed down when I spritz my face!_

 

I don't spray it directly on my face, just on my brushes


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

I have such oily skin that any foundation I use automatically gives me a "glow" so I don't think Fix+ would work for me, would it?


----------



## neonbright (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I have such oily skin that any foundation I use automatically gives me a "glow" so I don't think Fix+ would work for me, would it?_

 
I am the T zone oil Queen, but I still use Fix+, I just spay on my brush to give my powder a natural look.  I am not oily at all and I always get compliments.


----------



## babycoconut (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Thnx guys for this. I might buy it tomorrow on my day off. I often have that "powdery" look after I am done applying my makeup. I am also looking to purchase the 187 as well!!


----------



## BloopBloop (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

lol go ahead. i dont think you can go wrong with the 187


----------



## Susanne (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloopBloop* 

 
_lol go ahead. i dont think you can go wrong with the 187_


----------



## babycoconut (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

I went ahead and purchased the Fix + and I really like it. It gives me a dewy I love, its a keeper. Like other posters though, I don't like the pump. It feels like I am being spit on
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I wonder why MAC made it like that. But that's ok.

I didn't cough up the money for the 187 though....*sigh*


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

I Love Fix +, Use It Everyday!


----------



## Phannimal (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

After reading so much about it and after walking past the MAC counters many-a-time, I finally gathered the guts to purchase it today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I'm still a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with make-up and making such purchases without actually trying out the product first hand gives me a bit of anxiety.  I'm so excited to how it works on me. But from all of these posts, it seems that I won't be disappointed.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

I will follow MAC_Whore's hint this summer: Fill a Fix+ with Vanilla Pigment


----------



## IheartCosmetics (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Well, I was using Fix+ for a couple days and my skin was great. Then bam, breakouts on both sides of my jaw.


----------



## Kinderwhore (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I will follow MAC_Whore's hint this summer: Fill a Fix+ with Vanilla Pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I missed this. Could you please elaborate? It sounds interesting!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

i personally love this product. it really makes my overall face look almost photoshopped. because i use bare minerals foundation, it can leave a semi-powdery look, not too powdery, because it does melt into my skin a little later, but this Fix+ stuff kinda speeds up the process. i spray my face with it, and my makeup looks flawless. and it smells good to me too, i really like the fresh cucumber scent. a little is all it takes. great stuff.


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

I bought Fix+ for nothing other than to get my reflects glitter to stick on my eyeshadow.

It doesn't work.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_I bought Fix+ for nothing other than to get my reflects glitter to stick on my eyeshadow.

It doesn't work._

 

It works!! Dip your brush (239 or 242) into the glitter. Then spray Fix+ on the brush and dip it on your eyes!!


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_It works!! Dip your brush (239 or 242) into the glitter. Then spray Fix+ on the brush and dip it on your eyes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I tried, it didn't work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll try again tomorrow. I really want to wear my pink one.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_I tried, it didn't work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll try again tomorrow. I really want to wear my pink one._

 

Ohh...


----------



## Susanne (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kinderwhore* 

 
_I missed this. Could you please elaborate? It sounds interesting!_

 

I don't remember where I read her post or if someone told me so. Sorry.

MAC_Whore?


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Ok, I tried to use Chrome Yellow today and couldn't really get it to show up as vibrantly as I'd hoped. I sprayed Fix + on my brush and it made it all "bitsy". What did I do wrong??


----------



## MissResha (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

^^i have chrome yellow and it really pops with a white base underneath. i used NYX's jumbo shadow in milk and it worked great. i dunno though, making colors pop on darker skin tones like mine is such a bitch to begin with


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_^^i have chrome yellow and it really pops with a white base underneath. i used NYX's jumbo shadow in milk and it worked great. i dunno though, making colors pop on darker skin tones like mine is such a bitch to begin with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'd forgotten to use any base under it as I was doing a trial run on a particular look. I tested it again using UDPP underneath it and it popped and I was able to pack it on a lot too. I'll consider buying a white base to use underneath it though to compare.

Thanks luvvie!


----------



## mszgrace (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

fix plus is so versatile (foiling, setting powders, etc.) but i mainly use it to moisturize my skin before I use my lotion because it is for acne skin and tends to be drying.


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Hmm I've never tried this, although it sounds pretty exciting, I might have to buy it!


----------



## cynnie (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

i love Fix+, i find that it refreshes and it also doesn't make m/u seem so cakey!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

There will be Fix+ Rose with Rose Romance


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

I will try Fix + Rose! I've never tried Fix + and this is the perfect reason to get Fix + Rose.


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Ooooh, dang it! I tried to use it again last night to put the HK glitter over my eyeshadow.

Dipped brush in glitter, then sprayed, then applied to eye. Looked really cool....for like 5 minutes, then it all fell off. Ya can't even see it in my FOTD, lol.

Oh well, I still like it as a setting spray for my makeup, so all is not lost!


----------



## jacquelinda (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

i bought fix+ because my foundation stayed all day! it's an absolute must if you wear foundation but i think it isnt completely necessary as long as you use a primer or powder to set it. give it a try


----------



## iheartmu (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Is the Fix + ok for someone w/ an oily t zone. Just makes me think it would be even oilier. ???


----------



## Susanne (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartmu* 

 
_Is the Fix + ok for someone w/ an oily t zone. Just makes me think it would be even oilier. ???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No, I have very oily skin and really love Fix+!


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartmu* 

 
_Is the Fix + ok for someone w/ an oily t zone. Just makes me think it would be even oilier. ???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
it works on every skin type.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_There will be Fix+ Rose with Rose Romance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I can't wait to try the Fix+ Rose from the Rose Romance collection! It's a must-have if you are a Fix+ lover!


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_I can't wait to try the Fix+ Rose from the Rose Romance collection! It's a must-have if you are a Fix+ lover!_

 
Same here!  When does it come out?  I was going to try the Fix+ but maybe I will just wait and get the Rose+


----------



## anita22 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

So I finally got some Fix+ and I love it!

I also made myself a cute little mini-Fix+ to take in the cosmetic bag I keep in my handbag (it's crammed full of other stuff already so it needed to be little). I rinsed out a deluxe sample vial of perfume I had lying around which has a spray head, and filled it up with Fix+. The misting action is still very good, and now I have my own ultra-mini Fix+ in my handbag for beauty emergencies  It holds maybe 5ml or so which isn't that much, but it's pretty easy to refill it again.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Same here! When does it come out? I was going to try the Fix+ but maybe I will just wait and get the Rose+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The collection comes out on April 23rd.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_The collection comes out on April 23rd._

 

In May internationally


----------



## XxXxX (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_So I finally got some Fix+ and I love it!

I also made myself a cute little mini-Fix+ to take in the cosmetic bag I keep in my handbag (it's crammed full of other stuff already so it needed to be little). I rinsed out a deluxe sample vial of perfume I had lying around which has a spray head, and filled it up with Fix+. The misting action is still very good, and now I have my own ultra-mini Fix+ in my handbag for beauty emergencies  It holds maybe 5ml or so which isn't that much, but it's pretty easy to refill it again._

 

Good idea!


-------------------------------------------------------------------


I don't have Fix+ yet b/c ...well, what I read on the first page of this post. Someone talked about caffeine on the skin deteroriating connective tissue. Does anyone know anything about this? 

I am always super cautious about which products I use on my skin, and what I mean by this is, I do not use anything that may hinder what my skin already makes naturally. Like if you look at alot of cosmetic companies these days, especially high-end ones, their products contain either anti-aging or preventage ingredients. These things are fine when you are 35+, or when the time comes your skin NATURALLY slows down making collagen or other firming necessities. Your skin does a good job for a while keeping itself line-free and firm. If a person uses these products too early, like in their teens or early/late twenties (depends on the person), it actually slows down their body's natural ability to produce collagen, etc.

I've never heard of caffeine deteroriating skin tissue, I will look it up shortly, I've only heard of its temporary affects to plump the skin (by increasing circulation). 


Does anyone know about this??

Thanx!


----------



## pink_lily82 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

I use Fix + with my pigments/eyeshadows and it definitely makes them easier to work with. I don't get creasing either, which is great! I'm running around in a hospital all day, so my makeup's gotta stay in place.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

When I spray Fix+ on my face to set my makeup, it ends up stinging my skin a bit. Does anyone have this problem? It doesn't hurt that much but I just wanted to know if it was normal.


----------



## Tinkerbell4726 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

I was gonna pick this up the other night but decided to wait for fixrose+ to come out!!!


----------



## HerShe (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

I love my Fix + but I havent been using it that much lately. I don't spray it directly onto my face and body I always spray it into the air and move into it so that I don't have that "greasy" look.


----------



## chubby5734 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

I use it every morning.  After applying your powder you spray it on and then your face does not look powdery


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

I can't wait to get me some fix plus. I am trying to decide if I should wait for the Fix+ Rose. On one hand I want it NOW and dont want to wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and on the other hand I think I should just wait for the Rose one because it will smell better!!!


----------



## 3773519 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

I like it and I dont like it. If I had to chose if i did or not I'd say I can live without it. If I really wanted to make my face duewy I'd just use the strobe cream and set my face with a set powder lightly.


----------



## missjoe (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

i'm pretty sure i'm going to buy this. when i was younger i would spray a bottle of water in the air and walk into it so i didn't have a powdery look....i think that's how i'll use this...


----------



## agswife (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Just got this and I love it! I can't wait for he Fix+Rose to come out.


----------



## Jade09 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

I've been hearing a lot of good things about Fix+ but could never really make up my mind, with the Fix+rose coming out soon, I think I'll finally give it a chance.


----------



## sofie1507 (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

i have this and when i use powder foundation sometimes i feel the urge to spray it, the days i do i regret it as it makes my face oil heaven!i feel soooo greasy!! but now iv hiden it away so im not tempted as my face sorts out the dryness within an hour.lol


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sofie1507* 

 
_i have this and when i use powder foundation sometimes i feel the urge to spray it, the days i do i regret it as it makes my face oil heaven!i feel soooo greasy!! but now iv hiden it away so im not tempted as my face sorts out the dryness within an hour.lol_

 

How far away do you spray it?  I've noticed if I spray too close, or use too much that my face feels greasy too.  You can also just spray it on your brush and apply it that way, so you can control where it goes.  Don't give up


----------



## godsgirl619 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_I can't wait to get me some fix plus. I am trying to decide if I should wait for the Fix+ Rose. On one hand I want it NOW and dont want to wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and on the other hand I think I should just wait for the Rose one because it will smell better!!!_

 
It is on the website now!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

I don't think anyone else mentioned this but Fix+ is also good for redness.... I'm NC50 and sometimes I breakout...and the area is red...I wash my face apply moisturizer and Spray the Fix+ in the air towards my face not directly on my face.... and within a few minutes the redness is gone...I love it!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Today I sprayed Fix+ on my face since I had 5 and a half hours of sleep and my face did deserve to be awake and it worked. I can't wait to get Fix+ Rose soon so that I can compare to smell of both of them.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

well all last week i used my fix+ just before i put moisturiser on my face! after cleansing and toning i spray fix+ all over my face and while my face is still a little damp i put on the moisturiser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my face has felt a bit more refreshed by doing this!


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

What advice would you give ladies with combination skin in terms of the fix+?

I let some girl at the MAC counter sucker me into buying the Fix+Rose. I think it will be rather handy for eyeshadows, pigments and beauty powder. I can actually apply it while I use my make up and it smells a helluva lot nicer than Aquanet hairspray. XDDDD


----------



## Susanne (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kabuki_KILLER* 

 
_What advice would you give ladies with combination skin in terms of the fix+?

I let some girl at the MAC counter sucker me into buying the Fix+Rose. I think it will be rather handy for eyeshadows, pigments and beauty powder. I can actually apply it while I use my make up and it smells a helluva lot nicer than Aquanet hairspray. XDDDD_

 
I have combination to oily skin and really like working with it.

Most of the time I spray it on a face brush and apply it with the brush then. Or I use pigments wet with it.

But you can also spray it all over your face, won't make your face oilier!


----------



## missjoe (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

how do you use this with eyeshadow for foiling? does it mess up the shadow in the pan at all?


----------



## LMD84 (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missjoe* 

 
_how do you use this with eyeshadow for foiling? does it mess up the shadow in the pan at all?_

 
never use a wet brush in your shadow because yes it will wreck it. get the shadow on your brush and then lightly spray the fix+ on it.  the only exception is mineral shadows - you can use a damp brush on those but you must make sure that the shadow is dry before you close the lid...

in general it's just easier to wet the brush after.


----------



## Susanne (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_never use a wet brush in your shadow because yes it will wreck it. get the shadow on your brush and then lightly spray the fix+ on it.  the only exception is mineral shadows - you can use a damp brush on those but you must make sure that the shadow is dry before you close the lid...

in general it's just easier to wet the brush after. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_well all last week i used my fix+ just before i put moisturiser on my face! after cleansing and toning i spray fix+ all over my face and while my face is still a little damp i put on the moisturiser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my face has felt a bit more refreshed by doing this!_

 
I shall try that! I even sprayed Fix+ Rose on my face after I put on moisturizer.


----------



## Brie (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

I love it, i can honestly say i can't imagine not using it now. i spray after i finish my makeup then i use my little Hello kitty fan to help it dry quickly.


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kabuki_KILLER* 

 
_What advice would you give ladies with combination skin in terms of the fix+?

I let some girl at the MAC counter sucker me into buying the Fix+Rose. I think it will be rather handy for eyeshadows, pigments and beauty powder. I can actually apply it while I use my make up and it smells a helluva lot nicer than Aquanet hairspray. XDDDD_

 
i love the fix+rose - i brought two back ups of it!
its great to wet shadows with, especially with lustre's!
but i mainly use mine to set and take away the powdery look of foundation, and after using my toner, before my moisturiser, i spray it on my face, and then massage my moisturiser into my face. it feels so good, and the moisturiser is absorbed in really quickly!
i hope they make the fix+rose permanent at some point or even just release it regularly (like Viva glam IV SE lipglass), i love it so much more than the original


----------



## buddhy (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

This has convinced me to give the rose one a try. I was looking for an excuse to place an order for the double dazzle line! I'll let you know how I get on with it - I hope it's a nice sublte rose scent.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

^Yes, it has a subtle rose scent and you will fall in love with it. Also, I need to use my Fix+ Rose more often.


----------



## gildedangel (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

I love Fix +, I find it to be refreshing and it helps to set my makeup. The Fix + Rose also smells really floral and good, but I think that I like the regular smell better.


----------



## LMD84 (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

i used fix+ with my mineral fresh green mix shadow today. made it look amazing!! the green was so bright and vivid and it stayed on looking perfect for over 8 hours! and i had a very sweaty day at work! seriously people if you own mes then you NEED fix+! it works wonders!


----------



## buddhy (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Could I ask for a little assistance please? I just got my Fix+ Rose home and it doesn't matter how many times I pump it I cannot get any to come out!

Has anyone else ever had this? Am I doing something wrong?

Please help as I'm desperate to try it!

Thank you in advance.


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

sounds silly but you have twisted the nozzle slightly? you have to turn it to one side to make it in spray mode.  if that makes sence.


----------



## buddhy (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Please ignore me. After about 40 minutes of playing with it and taking it apart I noticed that the little metal ball was getting stuck in the nozzle.

Managed to spill about a cm in the process though, booo hiss.

Oh well, now I have to have a play!!! 

*does a  little dance*


----------



## LMD84 (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

here is a random question for you... is it possible to take the lid off fix+ so i can put some in a mini spray bottle to take out with me?  because i tried unsrewing it and it didn't seem to want to! 

my fix+ was made in september 2007 and i think it's an older style bottle in case this helps! tia!


----------



## erine1881 (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_here is a random question for you... is it possible to take the lid off fix+ so i can put some in a mini spray bottle to take out with me? because i tried unsrewing it and it didn't seem to want to! 

my fix+ was made in september 2007 and i think it's an older style bottle in case this helps! tia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
it will unscrew.  you just gotta use a bit more force than with a regular bottle (like the old-school white bottles).


----------



## LMD84 (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

ah thanks very much! i didn't want to fiorce it in case i broke it completely! now i know it will come off i will tryit when i get home from work!


----------



## meker (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Hi all, so many pages to read so this might be a repeat question. But lately in using my SFF Ive been having a white cast. I asked a good friend who works for MAC what I should do and she suggested I use Fix+ to set. I already have acne prone skin so I dont want something that will make me oily and cause my pores to clogs. Should I try this???? or Maybe should I try a different shade of foundation??? Ive been wearing NC44 for sometime now.


----------



## priss (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meker* 

 
_Hi all, so many pages to read so this might be a repeat question. But lately in using my SFF Ive been having a white cast. I asked a good friend who works for MAC what I should do and she suggested I use Fix+ to set. I already have acne prone skin so I dont want something that will make me oily and cause my pores to clogs. Should I try this???? or Maybe should I try a different shade of foundation??? Ive been wearing NC44 for sometime now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i am super shiny and acne prone  too.  i find that using my fix+ prior to foundation keeps me from looking ashen.  using after make me shiny, but i also live in texas so external condition could be the cause.  either way, i like the way it mattes my skin and keeps the ghost face at bay!!


----------



## xNatalieNoelle (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

I LOVE fix+. I use it before applying studio tech foundation. It makes the application a whole lot smoother and gives you that beautiful dewey look that everyone loves. Just spray it generously all over your face and apply your studio tech or any liquid/cream foundation. 

Whenever I used a powder foundation, like MSF or studio fix I wet my 150 powder brush with the fix+ and go over my finished makeup lightly with it. It sets in the makeup and takes away that powdered look. It's amazing.

I also use it as a mixing medium for pigments


----------



## sugarglam (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

thanx sooo much for this info!! i will def. be trying your idea very soon!<3


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

This really is the best invention ever! Im loving my fix + rose. It gives such a lovely cooling spritz if youve been out in the sun too long lol.

I find it great for eyeshadows. I have very oily lids (mmm tasty) and if I use this with shadows, they stay on waaaay longer.


----------



## Vixxen (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

I love this stuff, too bad fix+ rose isn't perm


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxen* 

 
_I love this stuff, too bad fix+ rose isn't perm_

 
Just get the regular fix+ and add 100% rose water. That's all fix+ rose is.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

I used BE foundation. I spray my face with this before applying and i find i get much better coverage out of it. It turned the powder into a cream, covers really well and lasts all day.

also love the look it give when using it with pigments, and makes some difficult shadows a breeze to work with.


----------



## misha5150 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

I LOVE Fix+!!! I have the rose scented one. After I wash my face, I spray my face with it and then put moisturizer on. I also use it after I apply Studio Fix powder to take away the powder look. I have combo skin and this leaves my face moist and not greasy if that makes any sense. LOL


----------



## brassdancer (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

I love this stuff. I feel like its so much better for me than just spritzing my face with water in the summer. So thankful for this stuff!!!!


----------



## missboss82 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

I just got my fix+ this evening, I hope I enjoy it as much as you ladies do.


----------



## malaliath (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

I love, love, LOVE Fix +.  I am quite new to it - only bought it recently - and already it is a daily use thing for me.  I use powder foundation and it really eliminates the powder look like everyone else has said.  Plus it just feels and smells so good.  (I have the regular one - I really dislike rose scents other than actual roses).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  My husband is also liking it as a skin soother after shaving.  I am not sure how I lived without this product!


----------



## vuittongirl (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

ditto to using fix + prior to foundation. it gives a natural "glow" soft look and works great with studio sculpt.


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

does anyone else find that fix+ really dries out their lips? the first few times i used it i just sprayed it over my make up and went out, and my lips got REALLY dry, now i have to put on vaseline or something before i spray it to stop it getting on my lips


----------



## chinkee21 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Hello, this will be my first post on this forum! I have been a lurker for a month and am so glad I joined!

I recently bought ths product but I am not sure it's for me, as much as I love it's purpose, when I sprayed it on my face, I noticed that on some aprts of my face it stings a little, does anyone else have this experience?


----------



## theredwonder (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

I found fix+ rose in the rose romance collection and that was my first experience with it. Now I hardly go out without it. It gives me a dewy finish and kind of erases any mistakes I may have made with my foundation or powder


----------



## Susanne (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chinkee21* 

 
_Hello, this will be my first post on this forum! I have been a lurker for a month and am so glad I joined!
_


----------



## rehana (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Fix + makes me look soo oily a couple of hours later =(


----------



## fa.iza88 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

i love fix + it makes me look fresh n not cakey at all which i love . i just love the smell


----------



## Tahti (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

I lovvvve Fix+, I use it every time I do my face ^_^ The smell is great and I like how it cools down my skin. I hate the over powdered look too so its perfect!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

I keep forgetting to spray Fix+ on my face everytime! I'm trying not to use Fix+ Rose too often since that was LE so I'm going to stick with my regular Fix+.


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

I love the way the regular Fix+ smells.


----------



## x___ME (Aug 13, 2009)

i've heard the MAC Fix Plus Spray really helps keep your face from looking "cakey" after applying foundation , concealer , & powder . sooo i was wondering if anyone knew if it truely helps ? i really hope it works ! thanks in advanced ! 








here's a link of the product in case anyone needs / wants it :

M·A·C Cosmetics | Fix +


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x___ME* 

 
_i've heard the MAC Fix Plus Spray really helps keep your face from looking "cakey" after applying foundation , concealer , & powder . sooo i was wondering if anyone knew if it truely helps ? i really hope it works ! thanks in advanced ! 








here's a link of the product in case anyone needs / wants it :

M·A·C Cosmetics | Fix +_

 
yes sometimes if i look a bit 'powdery' the i just lightly spray my face and it takes the powdery finish away


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 15, 2009)

^That's what the MA told me today as well. It's a new favorite of mine


----------



## Shining (Sep 3, 2009)

I use Liz Earles spray on toner and that works just as great to leave my skin looking dewy and fresh


----------



## westindiesangel (Sep 6, 2009)

*Fix+ Spray on oily skin?*

Hello ladies. My sister bought a MAC Fix+ spray (the limited edition rose one) a few months back and I saw it sitting on her dresser today. It got me thinking about how my face gets really oily sometimes and when it does I just feel yucky and like washing my face with water. Unfortunately I can't do that because I've started wearing foundation again (Bare Minerals to be exact). So if I sprayed MAC Fix+ would that help refresh me and my makeup? Would water do the same thing? I've heard so, but I don't know if that would be smart since I have oily skin? I would try it myself instead of asking but I'm not really keen on carrying a big bottle around and waiting for my face to get oily just to see if this'll work; I'd buy a smaller spray bottle to put it in and I won't do that unless you ladies advise me that it would be smart lol.

Thank you!


----------



## widdershins (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Fix+ Spray on oily skin?*

I have oily skin and I love using Fix+Rose. It's really refreshing, especially if you put it in the fridge. I dunno if water would do the same thing, but I really like the concept of spraying vitamins and minerals on my skin. I think it has cucumber and green tea in it, too. It definitely soothes my skin when it's irritated.

Another plus is that when i use it to wet my eyeshadows I feel like they're more vibrant/last longer than plain water.

I would definitely try it!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Fix+ Spray on oily skin?*

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/m...-spray-147076/


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Fix+ Spray on oily skin?*

I love Fix +, I use it to refresh my makeup!


----------



## User37 (Sep 7, 2009)

i use fix+ every time to finish my makeup. but be careful b/c (in my case) fix+ soemhow "dissolve" your foundation and powder while your face is wet so don't touch your face untill it's dry or you'll get "fingerprints".


----------



## bellydancer (Sep 9, 2009)

I love fix + spray, it takes that powdery look off my face and also refreshes it.


----------



## kareno (Sep 10, 2009)

I love Fix + spray. I have been using the one with rose water and love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also have the regular but haven't used it. Not sure if there is a difference in the two.  I was told that is helps to set everything and if you notice settling you spray it on and it helps take it away.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kareno* 

 
_I love Fix + spray. I have been using the one with rose water and love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also have the regular but haven't used it. Not sure if there is a difference in the two.  I was told that is helps to set everything and if you notice settling you spray it on and it helps take it away._

 
There's no difference between the two besides the addition of 100% rose water.

Unfortunately, you were told incorrectly. Fix+ does not set your makeup. It takes down an overpowdery look, calms the skin, and refreshes the skin and makeup. It also provides a tack to adhere powders or glitters.


----------



## makeupmakeup (Sep 11, 2009)

+
The best way to use fix+ is spray it on Mac 187 brush, shake off excess, and pat it on your face(don't rub it might streak your foundation)it help your powder melt on your skin, looks amazing!! I like doing it this way so theres no SPOTS on my face. Give it a try you'll never go back to doing it the old way!


" A True Makeup Artist only Sees The Beautiful In Everyone!"  Miss Liz​


----------



## alka1 (Sep 11, 2009)

I love Fix+.. I don't use it after i'm done with my makeup, I mostly just use it to refresh my skin.

this is especially useful after i've been in the pool. the chlorine tends to dry out my skin, so I always do a few sprays right after a swim so that my face doesn't get that tight feeling.


----------



## painted00eyes (Sep 11, 2009)

I live for Fix + , I think its amazing


----------



## Aphrael (Sep 11, 2009)

For liquid foundations I use Fix+ for prepping my skin and when using powder foundation I normally use it last to fix my makeup! I love how wonderful it makes my face feel!! My definite one item I cannot live without!!


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Sep 12, 2009)

I recently bought a bottle but will be selling it here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I liked it  but the smell triggers a headache so soon it will be posted on my sale listing.


----------



## svetlana89 (Sep 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 

 
_Okay...I've been wanting to buy a bottle bc Risa is always posting her FOTDs and saying she used an MSF plus Fix+ or a pigment and Fix+, etc... Do you put the MSF on first, them spray, or spray your cheek, then quickly buff on the MSF, or wet the brush slightly then put it in the MSF, then on your face??_

 
I spritz it twice on my brush after I've applied powder or msfs and then buff away!!


----------



## MacGoddess21 (Sep 19, 2009)

I love it! I pretty much use it everyday to referesh my makeup. Its fantastic for photoshoots or any event where you'll need to look flawless all day!


----------



## lovepotion18 (Sep 22, 2009)

i spray this on the sponge that comes with the studio tech foundation.  it makes the foundation application smoother and i don't have to use as much.


----------



## Barack Obama (Sep 28, 2009)

*Barack Obama’s Inaugural Address*

I stand here today humbled by the task before dofus kamas, grateful for the trust you have bestowed, mindful of the sacrifices borne by our cheap dofus kamas. I thank President dofus for his service to buy dofus kamas, as well as the generosity and cooperation he has shown throughout this transition.


----------



## Sandra1900 (Sep 28, 2009)

I use it to set my make up everyday and to refresh my make up in the afternoon orso.


----------



## saccharinity (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Fix+*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms. kendra* 

 
_I love the way the regular Fix+ smells._

 
Yes!! I agree.


----------



## frostiana (Sep 30, 2009)

Fix + is a rip off. I bought some during the Sumo sale and I wish I hadn't. I rarely use it, and it does not do anything water doesn't do. This may be harsh, but I really believe that mac made it just to see what suckers would buy their products for the brand name alone. I bought it after hearing rave reviews, but all it is is scented water. I revived a few dried out gel liners using it, but again, nothing water cannot do. It is refreshing on the face, but ONCE AGAIN, so is water. 

I will likely just fill the bottle with water once I'm done with it.


----------



## xphoenix06 (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frostiana* 

 
_Fix + is a rip off. I bought some during the Sumo sale and I wish I hadn't. I rarely use it, and it does not do anything water doesn't do. This may be harsh, but I really believe that mac made it just to see what suckers would buy their products for the brand name alone. I bought it after hearing rave reviews, but all it is is scented water. I revived a few dried out gel liners using it, but again, nothing water cannot do. It is refreshing on the face, but ONCE AGAIN, so is water. 

I will likely just fill the bottle with water once I'm done with it._

 
When I first got this based on a popular beauty bloggers' review that how I felt when I first started using it.  I didn't touch it for about 4-5 months, I started using it again just to finish it off for B2B didn't want to pour it down the drain.  During the time I re-tried using it, I actually liked it.  It's basically used for hydrating the skin but it has some vitamins and natural essentials that are good for your skin.  It great as a makeup setter, face and/or makeup refresher, toner, etc.


----------



## ximenall (Oct 2, 2009)

Wet your brush with fix plus and then use your pigments, the effect is amazing!!


----------



## Rinstar (Oct 4, 2009)

^ Same applies for MES. I love using Fix+ with the new Style Black MES!


----------



## ledisxo (Oct 9, 2009)

Im not going to lie until recently i really didnt use this product much only to.  I use it to use my shadows/pigments wet ;D


----------



## Aimishu (Oct 21, 2009)

i love fix+ someone mentioned that it's only water but there's some other ingridients in it too. Before buying fix+ i used water to 'set'my make up and to refresh my face.... but the thing it IT BROKE ME OUT! now im using fix+ with the same foundation routine and my skin looks better. I dunno what is is but im afraid to get back to water again hihi


----------



## dreamsicle23 (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rinstar* 

 
_^ Same applies for MES. I love using Fix+ with the new Style Black MES!_

 
Me too!  I love Young Punk so much, but I used a brush dampened with water and after it dried the glitter fell all over my face.  I got Fix+ and use that instead of the water and now it stays way better!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 27, 2009)

double post! sorry!!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamsicle23* 

 
_Me too!  I love Young Punk so much, but I used a brush dampened with water and after it dried the glitter fell all over my face.  I got Fix+ and use that instead of the water and now it stays way better!_

 
i used my fix + with young punk today! applied it at 6.45am and now it's 8pm and still looks great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you can't beat that!


----------



## frostiana (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ximenall* 

 
_Wet your brush with fix plus and then use your pigments, the effect is amazing!!_

 

I agree that it works nicely, but its nothing that water could not do. I'm sure if someone put water in that bottle and gave it the same scent, no one would know the difference. I'm telling you--we're paying for water with a MAC label on it. I will not make that mistake again.


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 8, 2009)

I would only use fix+ for pigments, and MES
But it's makes them crease, I have super oily lids, and face.
Might do a process of elimination though, to see whether it's the primer, base, fix+ or a combo to see what my problem is.
 But as for setting the makeup....bleh, it made me an oil machine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



no bueno


----------



## r0xl0vesmakeup (Nov 18, 2009)

I use fix+ for my eyeshadows..charged water for my mmu (since I apply them wet) but I find Skindinavia mist spray holds everything together even on the extremely humid weather..


----------



## jeitzen (Dec 6, 2009)

I love it -- I don't use it that often until the summertime. I dab my brush in my powder, then spray my brush and then apply on my face. It makes it less than a liquid foundation but more than a loose powder foundation. <3 it! I also use it to wet pigments sometimes.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jan 20, 2010)

Fix+ is awesome. I bought it just to use with the style black shadows, but then i also started spraying before and after i applied my foundation/powder and it really made a difference.


----------



## bad girl glam (Jan 23, 2010)

i use Fix+spray after i apply MSF Natural.  it stays on all day and i don't get greasy like before.  i'm glad i bought it.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jan 30, 2010)

i bought fix+ a few weeks ago..im still experimenting but i'm noticing that my foundation does not come off as easily as it did before i used it... still trying to get that glow


----------



## redenvelope (Feb 5, 2010)

I love fix+ for MES but I stopped using it for everything else (foundation, blush, msfs) it started to irritate my skin during the winder


----------



## User37 (Feb 8, 2010)

to those who say that fix+ is just scented water (like tea?), well, i dare you to drink a bottle...

just joking!

i emptied my first bottle in less than 3 weeks b/c i loved it so much. i sprayed and sprayed and sprayed... well, with so many layers of fix+ you notice that it's not jus water. something.... "smooth" is in mixed with th water. like a tiny spoon of light lotion or something.


----------



## luxury (Feb 18, 2010)

i'm going to try this.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 19, 2010)

i keep spraying fix+ on my face before i use my moisturiser each morning and evening. seems to make my skin feel even more hydrated


----------



## lkimmy (Feb 21, 2010)

when i first used fix +, i didn't think it done anything. i thought to myself "wow, for the price and it doesn't do anything, luckily i received it as a gift" but of course that comment back fired me. now whenever i use it, i can feel a difference. i sometimes feel that i have no make up on! kinda weird, but it feels great! i'm actually loving it now and the smell is a plus


----------



## PeachTwist (Feb 23, 2010)

So I'm a bit confused with this.

I bought Fix+ and the first time I used it I sprayed it 2/3 times away from my face and afterwards (the entire time afterwards) it just looked like spots on my face - as if I'd missed it with foundation/powder.  Like I'd been rained on, basically.  It was horrible.

Am I doing something wrong?  I haven't used it since as it looked horrible but I'm wondering maybe I sprayed it too close?  Should I put it on a brush maybe?

Please help!


----------



## bad girl glam (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 

 
_So I'm a bit confused with this.

I bought Fix+ and the first time I used it I sprayed it 2/3 times away from my face and afterwards (the entire time afterwards) it just looked like spots on my face - as if I'd missed it with foundation/powder.  Like I'd been rained on, basically.  It was horrible.

Am I doing something wrong?  I haven't used it since as it looked horrible but I'm wondering maybe I sprayed it too close?  Should I put it on a brush maybe?

Please help!_

 

when that happens, i just take my powder brush and go over my face again just to blend it in.  i don't put more powder on my face though.


----------



## PeachTwist (Feb 24, 2010)

Alright I'll try that - thank you.


----------



## Caderas (Mar 10, 2010)

I first bought mine for the purpose of 'hydrating the face', but the purpose has loooong been changed!

now I use it to do the whole wetting the brush for shadow texture, and also to keep my foundation & powder from looking matte and dry!  works like a dream!

and I had the 'rain spots' issue too.  I ended up switching it to a smaller spray bottle with a finer mist since my pump broke anyways!


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm gonna get mine next week! really excited for it! I wish the bottle came in a smaller size too though so i could put it in my purse! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I loveeee using face mist on the go!


----------



## Whitney6195 (Mar 13, 2010)

I got fix+ after debating on it for a week or so. I decided to buy it, and I really like it!
I spray my shadow brushes before applying, and it makes the color more bold. I also spray after finishing my foundation and powder to soften that 'chalky' look the powder gives me. All in all, I'll probably re-purchase!


----------



## sailordom (Mar 16, 2010)

I finally caved and bought this a couple of weeks ago. And now I don't know how I lived without it!

I spray it on as I'm blending my foundation (either MAC's new cream mineralize foundation or SFF) and to get rid of my powdery look at the end.

And I've used it a couple of times when applying pigments (I don't have many piggies, so not something I do very often).

Definitely a new staple for me!


----------



## Civies (Mar 20, 2010)

I recently bought a fix+ rose & a travel size fix+ (Which I carry around in my purse so I can have it anytime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!) and it's a good product but honestly I don't see how it's /that/ special. I think water would do the same trick. I love using it after foundation and powder to get rid of the chalkyness and it does give me a nice glow but that's about it.

Since I bought it for $10 I would definitely buy again but probably not for full retail price. Fix+ rose smells a LOT better than the original fix+.


----------



## QueenBam (Apr 5, 2010)

i bought fix + a long long time ago... honestly i don;t know how i went so long without it. i use it for everything. but my favorite uses are (A) for spraying the entire face after applying my makeup... gives it a dewy finish and (B) spray it on my legs after shaving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it lasts for EVER too!


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Apr 13, 2010)

I bought Fix+ back in February and since, I've switched foundations....from MAC Studio Fix Fluid to BE foundation...I honestly don't think the Fix+ made(makes) much of a difference..I spray it all over my face but it still makes my foundation look chalky..I mean, it does look real nice when you first spray it on.


----------



## Novavelle (Apr 13, 2010)

I love fix+ I prep my face with it, i use it to set my makeup, i love the smell.... it's good stuff!!


----------



## aleeesadarling (Apr 20, 2010)

I personally use Fix+ for a refresher, before & after I do my makeup, because I tend to get hot while doing my makeup, but it is also great to spray in your hair before you blow dry! It makes it soft and smell great!


----------



## Foxxydiva (Apr 27, 2010)

I've heard alot about the Evian water. Maybe I'll give that a try for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## arielfersher (May 3, 2010)

I spritz my face with my Fix+ immediately after I apply all of my face make-up but before my eye-makeup. Sometimes it doesn't mist, it can spray out kind of unevenly which would be tragic if it messed up my eyeshadow!


----------



## wilderwildman (May 5, 2010)

I love the smell and coolness of the spray but am running into a problem with my blushes. A MUA told me to spray my brush with it before picking up my blush so that I could better manage the blush.  The effect is dewy and gorgeous but now it seems my blush doesn't want to apply dry - like it has a shiny layer of powder that won't sweep off.  Has this happened to anyone? I hope I haven't destroyed my blush??? (it happened to both my Coppertone and Melba blush.)


----------



## MACATTAK (May 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wilderwildman* 

 
_I love the smell and coolness of the spray but am running into a problem with my blushes. A MUA told me to spray my brush with it before picking up my blush so that I could better manage the blush.  The effect is dewy and gorgeous but now it seems my blush doesn't want to apply dry - like it has a shiny layer of powder that won't sweep off.  Has this happened to anyone? I hope I haven't destroyed my blush??? (it happened to both my Coppertone and Melba blush.)_

 
That can happen when oil (from the skin), or water gets into a product that isn't meant to be used wet.  I would pick up the blush first, and then spritz it with Fix+, that way you don't get that hardening on your blush.  I use the clear plastic insert (that comes with MSF's, or other MSF products) to shave off the top that has hardened, and they work great again.


----------



## Senoj (May 11, 2010)

I love it! I use it all the time to set my makeup and refresh my face if my foundation comes out to matte. It's good for apply pigments to your eyes.


----------



## Ulrikke (May 15, 2010)

I love it! It's a very versitale product. I spray some on my brushes when applying pigments, I spray before I use foundation (as a primer) and after. I use a sponge to even out the product, so it doesn't stain my foundation.
Fix + smells heavenly fresh, and sometimes I spray it on just because of the smell.


----------



## Anneri (May 24, 2010)

I just bought my first bottle, and have to use it yet - I'm really curious how it'll work out with e/s, pigments and blushes for me!


----------



## aeroerin (May 25, 2010)

I just got my first Fix+ yesterday (I like it so far!) and I read earlier that Erin said you shouldn't let it touch your powder products except for MES/MSF/MB because of the bacteria growth... does that mean that if you wet your brush before you touch the MSF etc, it won't destroy the product?  I would probably just spray afterward anyway, but I saw that Koren did it in this way in his Fix+ video.


----------



## equus18 (May 29, 2010)

I use it everyday before I moisturize my face.  I spray about twice then I apply my moisturizer with sunscreen.  Sometimes if I am using eyeshadow pigments, I dip my brush in pig then I spray Fix+ on the brush to avoid fallout.  Fix+ also makes pigment colors more intense.

On hot summer days, I have this in my purse, my son likes to mist his face because of the heat LOL


----------



## makeupbysarab (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Fix+*

I use with my pigments instead of mixing medium. And I like it very much.


----------



## markeesi (Jul 14, 2010)

I like to use my Fix+ with MSFs and MBs (just my Colour Craft ones, I don't think Sonic Chic blushes need this). I also use it with pigments and MES (mostly with my Style Black ones). 

I really don't think Fix+ could be substituted with water. Fix+ has glycerin in it, which is known for its hydrating qualities, and if I would to spray water on my face, my face would dry out instantly. It's like licking your lips when they're chapped. At least on my face anyway because it's prone to dryness, can't say how water would work for ppl with oily skin.

However I'm sure there are a lot cheaper alternatives for Fix+, the ingredients don't seem to be expensive or complex at all.


----------



## m4dswine (Jul 15, 2010)

Fix+ is one of the things I cannot live without!! I decant into a smaller spray bottle that a) has a better spray and b) is within hand luggage regs but I am never without that wee bottle!! 
I have 2 back ups in the drawer as well.... 

I use it for blending concealer into my foundation (just apply to my 130 brush and dawb around) and for setting my make up when I'm done to get rid of the powdery finish and help my make up stick!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 15, 2010)

Does a bottle last a while?

I'm debating whether or not I need this because I use Hourglass primer and that stuff is a freaking godsend.. My makeup stays in place all day. So, I'm thinking I don't need it? The idea of making my shadows and pigments more vibrant does appeal to me, though--is it a huge difference?


----------



## carlycase (Jul 18, 2010)

i use mine to put an angeled brush in and then sweep with dark brown eyeshadow to draw on my eyebrows


----------



## maclovin baby (Jul 19, 2010)

I love using Fix + with my pigments ,no fallout


----------



## miss rochelle (Jul 19, 2010)

another one here that likes to use fix+ before moisturizer, and after makeup. i like using after i wash my face at night, too. gets rid of that tightened skin from washing feel.


----------



## Nej (Jul 19, 2010)

I bought this awhile ago and use it almost everyday. I like how it kind of de-polishes my face if you know what I mean. I wear a lot of make-up (to look natural of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and it kind of diffuses everything to make it a little softer.

That said I won't be buying it again for 3 reasons

1) Caffeine, with daily use the collagen destroying properties worry me
2) Worn under foundation it makes my face sticky and I can feel it on there all day
3) I prefer Urban Decay's "All-Nighter" spray:


----------



## Redaddict (Aug 6, 2010)

I love it.  I use it daily after putting on my makeup to get rid of that powdery, mask-like look.  I had Revlon colorstay foundation which I hated because it looked so heavy and fake but I have found that I can wear it now and it looks natural if I spritz fix+ over it.  To be honest, I don't know if plain evian spray would do the same thing as I have never tried it.


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nej* 

 
_I bought this awhile ago and use it almost everyday. I like how it kind of de-polishes my face if you know what I mean. I wear a lot of make-up (to look natural of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and it kind of diffuses everything to make it a little softer.

That said I won't be buying it again for 3 reasons

1) Caffeine, with daily use the collagen destroying properties worry me
2) Worn under foundation it makes my face sticky and I can feel it on there all day
3) I prefer Urban Decay's "All-Nighter" spray: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Does the all nighter have caffeine?  Does it really hold up all day?  Curious minds want to know if its all that because it ain't cheap mama!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a question about this. The spray thingy is really closed so when I  spray it it only sprays to one part instead of to the whole face. I  don't know if I am making any sense but I thought it was open enough  that it will spray my whole face at once. How do you use it then?


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ILoveMakeup84* 

 
_I have a question about this. The spray thingy is really closed so when I  spray it it only sprays to one part instead of to the whole face. I  don't know if I am making any sense but I thought it was open enough  that it will spray my whole face at once. How do you use it then?_

 

I don't care for the nozzle at all, so I just transfer it into a smaller spray bottle.  It works a lot better for me that way.


----------



## Misoxx (Sep 3, 2010)

I have Fix+ and love it when I use it. I think its definatley worth trying if you use a heavy matte finish foundation, or use a powder on top of liquid foundation, as it gets rid of the large cakeyness and makes it look more like your own skin.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_I recently bought a fix+ rose & a travel size fix+ (Which I carry around in my purse so I can have it anytime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!) and it's a good product but honestly I don't see how it's /that/ special. I think water would do the same trick. I love using it after foundation and powder to get rid of the chalkyness and it does give me a nice glow but that's about it.

Since I bought it for $10 I would definitely buy again but probably not for full retail price. Fix+ rose smells a LOT better than the original fix+._

 

Where did you get the travel size?


----------



## SyLLyGrL (Sep 20, 2010)

in addition to the nice glow and gettin rid of cakeyness mentioned above, i swear it makes my makeup last longer and in place during the day.


----------



## Jcanela (Oct 4, 2010)

I love fix plus, have u tried it on red spots??? They seem to be neutralized with fix plus


----------



## LorraineER (Oct 5, 2010)

I have a question for you guys-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I wanted to pick up Fix+ but I have Urban Decay's De-Slick setting spray. Should I pass on the Fix+? Are they similar?
Thanks!


----------



## hwangsara (Oct 15, 2010)

I love the fix + also. It's my favorite product to use after putting on my makeup. I think if you have any questions about this product, you need to watch enkoremakeup's videos on the differences of sprays. He really taught me a lot about makeup. As for making eyeshadows more vibrant, I think you can use anything to make it more vibrant. I love fix + as my setting spray. I was not crazy about the price of urban's decay's setting spray and for some reason, my shirt always gets wet while my face is more wet with fix+. It's not exactly wet butalmost like moist. It just feels like it's on my face than the urban decay's for some reason.


----------



## Beauty11111 (Oct 17, 2010)

I think I will pick up a bottle of this next time I pass Selfridges .


----------



## Hilde (Oct 22, 2010)

I recently tried this at the counter and it smelled really good, which is a selling point for me. But is it really worth it?


----------



## annegal (Oct 26, 2010)

Hilde said:


> I recently tried this at the counter and it smelled really good, which is a selling point for me. But is it really worth it?



 	Totally worth it. Lasts for a long time too!


----------



## heidik (Dec 12, 2010)

I realize this thread is old but i have to add my .02 

  	I love my fix plus spray.. I apply my foundation and powder, spray my face with the fix plus... let it totally dry then do the remainder of my face, then i spray with UD all nighter... I love the way the fix plus makes my face look dewey and not cakey!


----------



## adruci (Mar 30, 2011)

I live in a really dry climate so I use it as a light moisturizer during the day over my makeup. I doesn't move or shift any makeup but makes my skin look and feel hydrated! LOVE IT!


----------



## nazih09 (Mar 31, 2011)

I can't believe I have not tried this yet. This thread is making me want to go and pick one up!


----------



## chewyliz (May 25, 2011)

I only tried this for the 1st time last week.  Used a couple of sprays to dampen my foundation brush before using Revlon Colourstay - WOW!. Sheer coverage that can be built if required, no streaks, longer drying time and the scent helped mask the awful paint smell of the colourstay a little too.  Have also used with pigment - spritzed a flat shader brush, picked up some pigment and mushed it around on the back of my hand before applying.  It brought out the most beautiful soft sparkle in MAC Naked pigment I hadn't seen before


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (May 29, 2011)

I use it mostly in fall/winter when the weather is alot drier. But I LOOOOVE after I straighten my hair and it is still fuzzy and ultra dry feeling and spraying this stuff on my hair. Makes it so soft.  I think I use it more in my hair than for my skin!


----------



## samuelmorgan (Jun 1, 2011)

Can't go a day without it.


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Jun 1, 2011)

I absolutely lovelovelove my Fix+. It sets my makeup after I'm done and makes it look less cakey. Plus in the summer it helps me feel really refreshed  I use it everyday! I used to use it as a mixing medium for my pigments but I haven't been using my pigments much lately so. I'd definitely recommend trying out one bottle at least to see if you like it yourself. I bought mine sometime last fall and I'm not even to half way gone yet.


----------



## oyster480 (Jun 26, 2011)

The description says its sets makeup, however, I have not personally noticed any difference in wear or the appearance of my makeup when using this. It just sits in my drawer.  
  	I think I saw a tutorial where the artist spritzed it on her skin first, before her foundation, like a primer. Maybe I'll try that angle.


----------



## MissTsa23 (Jul 5, 2011)

FIX+. I use it everyday. It's so refreshing. Day's when I'm going naked faced, I have to have at least a little spray of Fix+ to wake me up. It also slightly moisturizes. (I wouldn't recommend in lieu of a real moisturizer though).  And when it comes to a full face MU, I use it before I put anything on and again when I'm done.  It does set the makeup! Once the Fix+ has completely dried on my face, my makeup feels really light.


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Jul 18, 2011)

Its definitely not an everyday product.  I prefer to use UD Deslick Spray setting spray as it keeps me matte for hours and sets my makeup =)


----------



## Peppermint23 (Jul 28, 2011)

I used to think this product was not worth it, so I never went to pick one up. But, just a few weeks ago, the MUA at the MAC counter convinced me to give it a try. 

  	I don't think this product is a must have in your collection, but it is a nice to own. I would totally recommend MAC Fix+ to those who use powder foundation. Even though MAC mineralized skin finish natural is a sheer coverage powder (or more like a setting powder), I feel like after applying the powder with my kabuki brush and then spraying some MAC Fix+ makes the powder-y look go away. Since I have dry/combo skin during the summer, it's really nice to see the dewy finish it gives and it does last for the whole day. 

  	I can only think of two cons of this product. One, it's really pricey and I don't know if I can justify buying another bottle once I run out. Two, it makes your face feel a little bit sticky. Every time I touch my face, it's not smooth, which is disappointing. Does anyone else have this happen to them? or is it just me?


----------



## Thia Winter (Dec 11, 2011)

I only use fix + all over occasionally, but I love it to apply my shadows and pigments wet!


----------



## ryansgrousie (Jan 30, 2012)

OMG I absolutely LOVE Fix+! I got hooked on it a couple years ago. I haven't found it to be extraordinary to set makeup overall, but I love using it with my eyeshadows and pigments! My sister and one of my best friends started using mine and now they're obsessed too.


----------



## deidre (Mar 15, 2012)

I use it daily - a few spritzes on my face before I put my foundation on to thin it out (I like super sheer coverage), but I don't think it's anything that special and does pretty much the same thing as water for the way I use it.

  	I've tried it as a setting spray, but I think that Urban Decay or the MUFE spray works much better.


----------



## sedated_xtc (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm a little confused, would you guys use Charged water the same way as you use your Fix+?


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 29, 2012)

deidre said:


> I've tried it as a setting spray, but I think that Urban Decay or the MUFE spray works much better.


  That's because Fix+ is not a setting spray. "Rafraichissante" (part of its French name) means 'refreshing'.


----------



## Tiana Le-She (Apr 29, 2012)

I agree that Fix + is used to refresh and hydrate skin i like to use it before my foundation and I use it to "foil" my eyeshadows and pigments it makes them take on a different look. I put some shadow on my brush and spray fix + on it. I personally like to use Ben nye's finishing spray to set my makeup if I have an event or something, your makeup doesn't budge with this stuff


----------



## paparazziboy (Apr 30, 2012)

sedated_xtc said:


> I'm a little confused, would you guys use Charged water the same way as you use your Fix+?


  	they are almost the same but charged water is better for oily skin as it does not have glycerine in it to moisturize like fix+ does 

  	fix plus does set you makeup in the fact that it does make it look like skin when applied over powder products. fix + does not make you makeup last longer. it will refresh your makeup when you need to touch up. it will also help to sooth redness since it has cucumber and chamomile in it.


----------



## carltonartist (May 3, 2012)

It only sets your makeup to a certain extent! The glycerin helps to bind powder and smaller foundation particles together to help give it more strength thus giving the illusion of longer wear. It also helps to hydrate the skin as well as remove the powdery texture you can get on the skin after makeup application. If you find your skin feels more oily after use, it is the glycerin in the product! Give it a shot, I absolutley love this product! I use it At least 2 times daily. once before i apply M/U and once after. sometimes to refresh throughout the day.


----------



## AllyDVon (Jan 3, 2013)

I love fix+ I use it every day


----------



## lippyandlashes (Jan 3, 2013)

It's amazing when you use it with pigments. Makes them like foil! I don't actually think it works as a "setting spray" per-se but by keeping the skin hydrated it stops oils in the skin from breaking down your makeup. I got a mini one to try it out first, great idea!


----------



## BlissfullyYours (Jan 9, 2013)

@Carltonartist: If glycerin is what helps it bind, would it be the same to just use this Juice Beauty Hydrating Mist? http://www.juicebeauty.com/store/hydrating-mist.html. I know it says toner but thats like saying Fix+ sets makeup. All they do is hydrate.


----------



## futurestrength (Mar 25, 2013)

This is one of those things that you don't think you'll need because it doesn't make an immediate drastic difference to your look, but it's wonderful. There is a reason that this is a staple item.


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Mar 25, 2013)

futurestrength said:


> This is one of those things that you don't think you'll need because it doesn't make an immediate drastic difference to your look, but it's wonderful. There is a reason that this is a staple item.


  Agreed! If I'm in too much of a hurry in the morning and forget to spritz myself, my makeup doesn't last and don't have that same "pop" as it would with the Fix+.  Also, I wanted to thank all the ladies (and gents) on this thread. Before I even started up with Specktra and I was just a stalker, I used these reviews to decide whether or not I needed this in my life. So glad I got it.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 30, 2013)

I finally started using my travel size Fix+ last month and it was love at first spray.  I haven't used it yet for setting makeup, but I do use it to refresh my skin, and I spray my beauty blender with it before applying foundation and concealer.  It's definitely a staple now in my collection.


----------



## VampyCouture (Apr 6, 2013)

I bought Fix + in the winter, because for some reason, my oily skin became increasingly dry this winter. I love it! It hydrates my face and I never look like my makeup is cakey! Now it's back to oily and I really hope this will still work for me in the summer. I agree. It doesn't look like it will make too much of a difference, but I think it makes all the difference once you start using it regularly. When I only have 5 minutes to get ready and look refreshed, I put concealer and powder on and spray this on my face, my skin looks perfect for the rest of the day because it's so hydrated. The $10 travel size option is perfect for on the go touch ups.


----------



## Claire Voyant (Apr 8, 2013)

Is it possible the Fix + proprieties react different, depending on skin types?  I've found, on days I'm outdoors a lot, even when its hot, if I use the spray to set my makeup, there's no oily breakthroughs n my combination skin.  When I forget that final step, I can definitely tell the difference.  I now keep a travel size bottle always in my overnight bag so it doesn't get left behind when I travel . . .but find one spray over in the morning and I'm set for the day.


----------



## carvedwords (Apr 9, 2013)

I can't live without my fix+ spray.  I use it everyday!!


----------



## liplips (Apr 11, 2013)

love this. I work with an all male team (apart from me!) I always get teased for messing with my make up through the day. So a quick fresh up spray gives me a boost without having to put up with row of raised eye brows looking at me across the office : )


----------



## martiangurll (Apr 11, 2013)

deidre said:


> I use it daily - a few spritzes on my face before I put my foundation on to thin it out (I like super sheer coverage), but I don't think it's anything that special and does pretty much the same thing as water for the way I use it.
> 
> I've tried it as a setting spray, but I think that Urban Decay or the MUFE spray works much better.


	I think the All Nighter UD product works better to "set" but I like the Fix better.  I have been using it spritzed on my sponge blender before foundation and it helps the foundation go on smoother and I think last a little longer.  I do like to do a very light spritz if my powder make up looks too, well, powdery.  AND, I like to use it to hold pigments together and use them wet on the eye or as a liner.  Finally, it helps to use with MES to get the wet look.  I have also used it on bare skin just as a refresher to give a little moisture, esp. after airplane travel--I transfer to a smaller 3 oz container for that.  I esp. like the Charged water one for that, but it doesn't work as a finisher, and it really is more just a spritzer moisturizer, but I love the scent for that purpose.  I supposed you could mix the Charged water with the Fix + to do double duty but I have never tried that.


----------



## niketyi (Apr 16, 2013)

I LOVE Fix + ! I use it to set my makeup and refresh my skin. I've heard great things about Makeup Atelier setting spray. I plan to try that one soon!


----------



## LC Balthazar (Apr 18, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> I finally started using my travel size Fix+ last month and it was love at first spray.  I haven't used it yet for setting makeup, but I do use it to refresh my skin, and I spray my beauty blender with it before applying foundation and concealer.  It's definitely a staple now in my collection.


  Thanks for this tip. I've been spraying my beauty blender with it and it really helps my foundation look more natural!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 18, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> Thanks for this tip. I've been spraying my beauty blender with it and it really helps my foundation look more natural!


  	You're welcome!


----------



## nikki0740 (May 22, 2013)

Just bought it today...so far I like it but I do feel a bit sticky?! Anyone else with this problem


----------



## lippyandlashes (May 24, 2013)

nikki0740 said:


> Just bought it today...so far I like it but I do feel a bit sticky?! Anyone else with this problem


  Sometimes when my skin is a bit oily I have this. I find that by blotting my skin first then spraying it is ok. I prefer the mineralize spray most of the time.


----------



## babyjane (Aug 6, 2013)

Has anyone tried using Fix + to make Carbon more pigmented? Does it work?


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 10, 2013)

babyjane said:


> Has anyone tried using Fix + to make Carbon more pigmented? Does it work?


  It does, but make sure you scrape of the shadow first and use that bit wet. You can't wet the shadow in the pan, otherwise you will ruin it and grow mold. Pressed powders cannot be used wet without contaminating them and growing mold underneath, risking eye infections and who knows what else!


----------



## EllenZ (Aug 11, 2013)

Sushi_Flower said:


> I'm confused wether this is a skin refresher spray, or moisturising spray, or a spray to give makeup a dewy look or a spray to set makeup as i've read people using it for all these things.   I want something to make my eye makeup totally unbudgeable especially when crying at a wedding etc.


 I've Been using This for awhile. I don't think it helps keep your makeup stay on.  The best product for that is the Urban Decay  All nighter setting spray. That stuff is amazing . I like the fix plus to hydrate after I moisturize or I use it to wet my brush before I put on shimmery shadows. It helps make the color more intense and pack on more product easily.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 11, 2013)

EllenZ said:


> I've Been using This for awhile. I don't think it helps keep your makeup stay on.  The best product for that is the Urban Decay  All nighter setting spray. That stuff is amazing . I like the fix plus to hydrate after I moisturize or I use it to wet my brush before I put on shimmery shadows. It helps make the color more intense and pack on more product easily.


  Yeah it's not intended to extend the wear of makeup, never has been. It a moisturizer, finisher, refresher, and skin calmer. I can't live without it!


----------



## kirtchik (Aug 22, 2013)

Anyone knows how it compared to the ELF fix? Cause elf is about $3 so I'm trying to justify spending so much more on the Mac one


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 22, 2013)

e.l.f. Mist & Set is a setting spray; Fix+, as mentioned, is NOT.  I've used e.l.f.'s spray; it doesn't do  for me to keep makeup in place for longer than if I just set it with a powder.  If you want a setting or finishing spray, go with Urban Decay All-Nighter, or one of the ones from Skindinavia (who supposedly make UD's setting sprays anyway), or MUFE Mist and Fix. Those ones are supposed to be good.


----------



## kirtchik (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you so much for reply, that really clarifies things! I'm gonna try All nighter...!


----------



## LC Balthazar (Aug 24, 2013)

I think mac should make a setting spray. I'm surprised they haven't. I'd rather use a mac than UD ( so I can have more bottles for B2M!)


----------



## luclaw88 (Aug 25, 2013)

Fix+ does nothing much for me in terms of making my makeup stay on longer. Maybe try model in a bottle.


----------



## carltonartist (Mar 12, 2014)

probably not. Im not familiar with the ingredients in the juice beauty toner. Fix + does multiple things which give the effect of the setting action as well as hydration. the glycering is acting as a humectant and binder, so if it isnt in the right formulated amounts im sure it doesnt work the same. all about the formulas.


----------



## User38 (Mar 12, 2014)

Fix is 98% H2O.. I don't know why people bother with it. The additives are miniscule and have no effect on skin.  Just use water.. lol.  It's free


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 13, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Fix is 98% H2O.. I don't know why people bother with it. The additives are miniscule and have no effect on skin.  Just use water.. lol.  It's free


  I B2M my Fix+ spray because I was not using it. It was sitting there in  its box looking pretty and barely touched after 2+ years. Some people swear by it. It's just not for me.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 13, 2014)

I got fix+ And i use it everyday but I honestly will refill it with water when it's done... I use it to kinda "set " everything together when I feel stuff looks powdery..


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 13, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I got fix+ And i use it everyday but I honestly will refill it with water when it's done... I use it to kinda "set " everything together when I feel stuff looks powdery..


  I've always said if I plan on revisiting Fix+ I will go with the travel sized one. No need to ever buy the full size again.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh yea. Mine is like 4 years old and it's only halfway ,...


----------



## User38 (Mar 13, 2014)

There are many reports of the nozzles of problems with nozzles.. they jam up.  And after that it's not a mist, it's a squirt aimed at your eye makeup.  I had two bottles and this happened to me.. so I use a gardner's mister very fine and fill with bottled evian water kept in fridge.  If not I use Avene spray -- large size is like 4x the size of Fix and the mister is gorgeous..


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 13, 2014)

I like the idea of your awesome noZzle!      I had to.    Anyway, yea after I'm done w this if the nozzle  hehe (I'm so immature I swear) goes bad I prob try a cheapo alternative.  I got in the hype and dragged others in w it shamelessly.. And it's just water.  It's one of those "emperor clothes" type of things. If they tell u something with conviction u start to believe it.


----------



## carltonartist (Apr 25, 2014)

Thats the difference. Fix + is water based but its not just water. There are many other ingredients that serve a specific purpose.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 25, 2014)

carltonartist said:


> Thats the difference. Fix + is water based but its not just water. There are many other ingredients that serve a specific purpose.


  Exactly!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah but I see I've sprayed with water and with fix + After I'm done w makeup and it feels mostly the same. Don't gets wrong is love the stuff and I use it for a lot of stuff )wetting beauty blender, brushes. Spraying face etc. But I'm Beginning to wonder if I can just make my own?..


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 25, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Yeah but I see I've sprayed with water and with fix + After I'm done w makeup and it feels mostly the same. Don't gets wrong is love the stuff and I use it for a lot of stuff )wetting beauty blender, brushes. Spraying face etc. But I'm Beginning to wonder if I can just make my own?..


  You can't make your own, unless you can find cucumber extract, green tea extract, caffeine, vitamins, and all the other ingredients that are in fix+. It's not just water and glycerine and many seem to think it is.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 22, 2014)

I B2M'd my Fix+ since I no longer use it and I still have both Fix+ Rose and Fix+ Lavender in my drawer.


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Jun 11, 2014)

If you are looking for Fix+ as a setting spray, I would recommend other sprays. However, if you are looking for this product to foil and activate pigments and glitters and to transform and enhance pressed shadows, I say go for it!   It has more benefits and greater staying power than other sprays of it's kind such as the Evian spray. While that one is just water, this one has more ingredients making it better bang for your buck, and better product in general.


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 16, 2014)

I always set my makeup with Fix + always always makes the skin look so much more natural and less cakey. Wouldnt go out without it


----------



## naayla2012 (Aug 11, 2014)

Fix + is great I love it, I use it to set my face as well as make my eyeshadows appear more brighter, it makes a real difference


----------



## SerenLuv (Aug 12, 2014)

Fix+ is great.  I use it with pigments.  It really adds a pop to eyes.


----------



## carlyhascurls (Sep 16, 2014)

Fix+ is a great bookend product for me: I use it before makeup as a light moisturizer/skin refresher, and after application to help product sit more flush with my skin. It is the fastest and most effective product I've found to take away Cake Face Syndrome. The "+" is actually a reference to the spray's development for use in conjunction with StudioFix Powder.


----------



## rachelizabethx (Sep 17, 2014)

I honestly feel that it depends what you want from it. As a setting spray, there are better out there. However it leaves you with a gorgeous healthy dewy look, and is also great for foiling eyeshadows!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 17, 2014)

rachelizabethx said:


> I honestly feel that it depends what you want from it. As a setting spray, there are better out there. However it leaves you with a gorgeous healthy dewy look, and is also great for foiling eyeshadows!


  There are definitely better setting sprays out there because fix+ is NOT a setting spray. Never has been.


----------



## rachelizabethx (Sep 17, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> There are definitely better setting sprays out there because fix+ is NOT a setting spray. Never has been.


Oh yeah I know don't worry! Just a lot of people get confused. I know I did for quite a while. I'm yet to find one that actually works for me. My skin isn't oily.. it just seems to drink makeup.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 17, 2014)

rachelizabethx said:


> Oh yeah I know don't worry! Just a lot of people get confused. I know I did for quite a while. I'm yet to find one that actually works for me. My skin isn't oily.. it just seems to drink makeup.


  Have you tried the Ben Nye Final Seal? It's supposed to waterproof the fuck out of your makeup! I'm gonna order some to use on clients, from photoshoots, to brides, to ballroom dancers! I'm excited to see how it compares to the other stuff I've used!


----------



## rachelizabethx (Sep 17, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Have you tried the Ben Nye Final Seal? It's supposed to waterproof the fuck out of your makeup! I'm gonna order some to use on clients, from photoshoots, to brides, to ballroom dancers! I'm excited to see how it compares to the other stuff I've used!


Ah no I didn't even know they had one! Let me know how it works for you, I really hope it's good considering it's so cheap haha! Perfect combination.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 17, 2014)

rachelizabethx said:


> Ah no I didn't even know they had one! Let me know how it works for you, I really hope it's good considering it's so cheap haha! Perfect combination.


  Will do!


----------



## Sheahbers (Sep 19, 2014)

Fix plus is everything


----------



## crystalzi (Sep 19, 2014)

I've been using it to foil my fyrinnae shadows and it works great.


----------



## Glamstylz (Sep 25, 2014)

I see people spray their brush with fix plus when applying eyeshadows.. When I tried it my shadow has a stain like spot on it.. anyone else experience this?


----------



## crystalzi (Sep 25, 2014)

Glamstylz said:


> I see people spray their brush with fix plus when applying eyeshadows.. When I tried it my shadow has a stain like spot on it.. anyone else experience this?


  I have heard this happens when you dip pressed shadows like that. I only use fix plus spray on loose shadows/pigments.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 25, 2014)

Glamstylz said:


> I see people spray their brush with fix plus when applying eyeshadows.. When I tried it my shadow has a stain like spot on it.. anyone else experience this?


  Yes, because most pressed shadows aren't meant to be used wet. The top layer developes a crust, while the liquid seeps to the bottom and mold and bacteria begins to grow. The top crust can be scraped away, however, the shadow is already beginning to destroy itself from the bottom up, and continued use can result in eye infections.


----------



## Glamstylz (Sep 25, 2014)

No, that isn't scary at all..lmao! Its just a tiny spot but after reading this I'll just pick up another one.. lol.. thanks so much because I didnt know that.


----------



## linmanu (Jan 20, 2015)

I just bought the fix plus but the pump is not working. It seems that the little metal ball in the snozzle is getting stuck. Does anyone knows how to fix this?


----------



## MinaEskobar (Feb 25, 2015)

If the product is faulty you will be able to exchange it


----------

